# What is your speed?



## "x" in my sight (Oct 8, 2003)

What kind of speed is everyone getting with their hunting set ups? If you could post arrow weight, draw length, type of cam and poundage it would be great. 

For me it is.

CSS Encore
P-1 single cam
65#
28" draw
335 grain arrow
263 FPS

Just was wondering if I was in the ball park with everyone else.


----------



## 2001epic (Aug 22, 2002)

*speeds*

mine is a pse penetrator
orion weigted cam
29-1/2" draw
65 lbs.
430 grain arrow
266fps.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Martin RazorX
30&1/2" draw
72#'s
Carbons at 420 gr=283FPS
2514's at 525gr=262FPS.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

High country Max extreme 

74lbs
29in draw
258grains

343fps


----------



## fishslayer1963 (Feb 13, 2004)

*speed*

bowtech liberty
29.5 dl
385 grain goldtip xt
62 lbs
265 fps


----------



## Hoyts n' Mulies (May 5, 2004)

Hoyt X-Tec
#70 
29"
400gr. goldtip 5575
280fps


*High country Max extreme * 

These numbers seem a little scarry, 258gr. arrow out of a #74 bow? What arrow are you launching at the target?


----------



## TnBowhunter (Jun 16, 2003)

Hoyt Ultratec
28.5 draw
65# 
354 grain Gold Tip XT
279 FPS


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

2004 Hoyt Ultratec spiral cam 28.5" draw, 60# with a 359gr Carbon Tech Hippo XP 400. 286 FPS. It shoots 307 FPS with a 300 gr arrow.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Not my hunting setup however
How Protec XT2000 Spiral Cam
28" 57lb
294 grain Carbon Express: 289fps
380 grain X7 2312 Cobalt: 255fps
384 grain Cartel Triple 300: 255fps
209 grain ACC: 337fps


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

CSS Encore
35" ata
29" draw
65 lbs

500 grain arrow ( for south africa ) 248 fps
320 grain arrow ( for the US ) 284 fps

CSS Challenger
37" ata
29" draw
65 lbs

500 grain arrow - 269 fps
320 grain - 325 fps


----------



## thedarkarcher (Nov 20, 2002)

LX
76#
29 inch draw
410g arrow
291


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

LX
30" draw @ 80% letoff
373 g arrow w/NAP Thunderhead 100
62#'s
282 fps


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Bowtech Mighty Mite
65 lbs.
28.8 draw
425 gr Axis Arrows
265 fps
approx. 67 lbs kinetic 

Super lightweight hunting setup. Shoots extremely well.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

*Mathews Q2*
-28"/68#
-Beman ICS Fields-368 grains
-Rocket Steelhead 100/Muzzy 100 for larger game
-283 fps


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

Champion Eagle ETS
67 LB
29.5 draw
7595 gt30"
100gr tip
280 FPS


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Diamond Gladiator 
30" Draw
70lb
380 grain ACC 29.5"
302 fps
*with this speed I am going to back the bow off to 65 lbs.

Hoyt Ultratec Cam.5
30.5" Draw
67lb
420 grain Axis
286 fps


----------



## soloshooter (Dec 8, 2003)

383 grain arrow
shoots around 270fps




schmel_me- I hope you got your FPS and you grains backwards. 
Otherwise thats one smoking bow, and also one super light arrow to be shooting out of a 74 pound bow. Even if you arrow is 343 grains, it looks like you might wanna add some more weight to it if you are shooting 74lbs behind it, but thats just IMO.


----------



## "x" in my sight (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks everyone who replied. Lets keep it rolling. 

TTT


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

CSS Encore 35" P1 cam at 29" draw 65 lbs.

395 grain arrow 265 fps.

Champion2
Richwwod/CSS


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Here ya go.*

Legacy
29 dl
302 grain goldtip ultalight
60 lbs
283 fps


Nick


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

High Country TSS with Perf-X cam
27" @ 80#
459 grain ACC 3-71's
just under 300 fps


----------



## nwmthunter (Aug 11, 2003)

PSE Carrera

70 lb

Lightning cam 3

29 inch draw

411 gr arrow

285 fps


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

189 FPS!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

p8ntballnryan said:


> *189 FPS!  *


Sounds like you need some training wheels (cams) on that thing... 

Just kidding, no harm intended.


----------



## elkhunter2 (Feb 21, 2003)

Target & 3D UltraTec @ 53 lbs 30.5" draw 316 gr arrow = 280 fps

Hunting Stratus @ 69 lbs 30.5" draw 419 gr arrow = 280 fps

Pin Gap on both bows 20 - 60 yards = .691"


----------



## justin_b67 (Jan 27, 2004)

PSE Thunderbolt - 45 lbs

708 grain 2613's

150fps! 

Justin


----------



## aussieguy (Apr 1, 2004)

*arrow speed*

My Target Bow

PSE Primos STL '03
60lbs
27in draw
330grain Navigators
260fps

My 3D bow

PSE T'Bolt '99
60lbs
27in draw
270 grain ACC's
280fps


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Storm F4 twin cam*

27" draw
330 grain arrow
65# draw weight
253 fps


----------



## rocken rod (Sep 14, 2003)

*High Country Z Force*

Z Force 

66 1/2 lbs
29 1/2 draw
400 grain acc
294 fps


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

samson at 74#
350 arrow
30in draw
338 fps
hit 358 at 83#
very accurate for those willing to try it rather than criticze it. and i forgot it pretty quite.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

*speed*

2003 Champion wildcat Prototype RC limbs
27 3/4 draw 57 lbs 65% letoff 316 grain fatboy 274

2004 Champion scorpion prototype (??? 2005 limbs)
27 3/4 draw 53lbs 75-80% ets cam 267 grain CX100's 287 fps


Reed


----------



## ffemtp (Oct 24, 2002)

2003 AR-34 Ram cam 
68 lbs
27" draw
Easton ACC 3-49, 27", 387 gr
265 fps

2003 PSE Primos STL Centerfire cam 80% let-off
67 lbs
27" draw
PSE CF Extreme 300's, 27", 372 gr
268 fps


----------



## MARKA88 (Mar 13, 2003)

2003 Bowtech Blackknight tall brace height
407 grain arrow
30 inch draw
323 fps


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Big ol'heavy arrow + bow I can draw comfortably = dead stuff never had an animal complain about the speed of my projectile...

I know what the speed is, and I know where it shoots at any practical distance... that's enough for me on a hunting bow...


----------



## Crayfish (May 11, 2004)

Early 1990's Proline "New Wave"
63#
29" draw
510gr 2413

A whopping 230fps!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

this is a custom 2004 Black Eagle by Oneida..fitted with 1997 stealth cams...

60lbs
28.5 draw
95%let off
310g arrow

306fps


----------



## 1bigtaco (Nov 3, 2003)

schmel_me said:


> *High country Max extreme
> 
> 74lbs
> 29in draw
> ...


Your joking right................? 3.4 gpp.......no one is that ignorant........right?


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

2004 Hoyt Supertec
27.5" 3-49 ACC, 375 grains total arrow weight
4" helical feathers
TKO drop-away
Copper John Pro III w/ Afterburner
Brace height 6.25"
64 lbs, 27.5" draw

This is my brand new hunting rig. I will chrono this once I have it fine tuned. I have killed plenty of deer with my slow bows, now I will be killing them with my fast bow.  I hope to get close to 290 out of this setup, but 280 is more realistic. My short draw kills my arrow speed. This bow is like a dream come true for the short draw archers. Fast, forgiving, very quiet, no vibration and compact at 35" ATA.


----------



## Holo (Feb 12, 2004)

*Speed*

Martin Rage
28" draw
70#
363 Grain Lightspeed 400
288 F.P.S.


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

For me its 

Bowtech Pro 40 Freedom 
59 lbs
28 1/2 inch draw 

26 1/2 in cheetah 400 with 100 grain point

260 fps 


Another guy at my shop is shooting a Dually at 50 pounds and cheetah 525s getting 290!!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

1bigtaco said:


> *Your joking right................? 3.4 gpp.......no one is that ignorant........right? *


Don't think he is joking. The new High Country bows can take that low arrow weights, and the manufacturer will keep the warranty down to 3.0 gpp. Yes, there is a lot of controversy over the AMO 6 gpp and the IBO 5 gpp, but if the manufacturer will warranty the setup, why not?

When my new arrows come in, I will be at 3.2 gpp, and that is what the manufacturer recommends.


----------



## tennman (Dec 2, 2003)

Hunting Bow
Martin Cougar III Elite NX cams
72lbs
33" draw length
A/C/C 3-71's
312 fps

Target Bow
Martin Scepter III Fury Cams
68lbs
33" draw length
A/C/C 3-71's
281 fps


----------



## "x" in my sight (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks again to all who posted.


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

Pro 40 dually..28".. 49lbs 258grain lightspeed500 at 299fps. I am still working on my set up as I only bought this bow a week ago.


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

*my speeds*

oneida black eagle
63lbs 
29"
52% let off
gold tip 55/75
278

oneida black eagle 75lbs 
29" draw52%let off 
goldtipxt 55/75
299fps

plenty fast for me


----------



## a627tqt (Jan 26, 2004)

Mathews LX 27.5"
Winner's Choice Strings
64lbs

350GR GoldTip 3555 276fps
312GR Easton A/C/C 292fps


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Still working and tweaking my bow. 3D setup, not hunting, but here goes

Martin SlayR
56lbs 
27.5" draw
280gr Carbonaero lightspeed

290+ fps and still tweaking


----------



## J.D. 310SG (May 24, 2004)

Parker Pheonix 34, 27" draw, 64 lbs., 350 gr. 5575 goltip xt, 250 fps.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

No jokes this is for real HCA stands behind there product down to 3.0 grains per pound. All i can say is one pin = 40yds 

The funny part is this bow is quiter than 90% of bows out there.
Thinking about 80lb limbs j/k


----------



## rocken rod (Sep 14, 2003)

*Speed*

I still think my Z Force is the fastest pound for pound, arrow weight for arrow weight and draw lenght!!!!!!!!
65 lbs
29 1/2 draw
400 grain acc
294 fps


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

*Kodiak Outdoors BL 32*

64#, 28.5" draw, 325 gr. arrow, 282 fps.


----------



## Wonderboy (May 17, 2004)

2004 Hoyt Supertec

62#
29" Draw
ICS Bemen 400 Hunter 385gr
280fps


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

*'03 Bowtech Blackhawk*

70#
29" draw
315 gr. CX200 arrows
270 fps


----------



## skippysnemesis (Apr 1, 2003)

*arrow speed*

Hey all!!
How bout coming up with a way to put a 22 round in the back end of a carbon shaft... and really getting the speed up there!!


----------



## rocken rod (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Speed*



rocken rod said:


> *I still think my Z Force is the fastest pound for pound, arrow weight for arrow weight and draw lenght!!!!!!!!
> 65 lbs
> 29 1/2 draw
> 400 grain acc
> ...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: arrow speed*



skippysnemesis said:


> *Hey all!!
> How bout coming up with a way to put a 22 round in the back end of a carbon shaft... and really getting the speed up there!!   *


Naahh... Use JATO and become immortalized in the Darwin awards.


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 13, 2004)

'99 Oneida AeroForce
70lbs. @ 29"
Wolfden TS1 string
678gr. total arrow weight
230 fps.


You really have to try hard and have some good ears to hear the arrow release...get a little bit of penetration, too! 

Jim


----------



## Backwoods (May 23, 2003)

X-Tec
27.5"
65lb
342g 
winners choice
291fps
hittin at 64 ftlbs


----------



## Brad Whiteman (Jun 2, 2003)

04 X-TEC
72lb
27.5 draw
433 grain wood grain Gold Tips, crested, with NAP Quick Spins, helical, great traditional look, and shoot a 4 blade 100 grain Muzzy like a dart
263 fps


----------



## Meatco1 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Speed*

of my 3-D rig, for non-sanctioned events

28" Carbon Express 200
70gr Hyperspeed nibbs
2.5 FexFletch
Conquest 2 or 3 set at 71 lb
328-332 fps

Sanctioned

all the same except 
Carbon Express 300
100 gr nibb
298 fps

Richard


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Bowtech Patriot Dually
63#
28.5" draw
327gr CXL250 
296fps 

I think I can get it a bit over 300fps by bumping it up to 65# and a new string made out of TS1.


----------



## vanriperus2003 (Dec 11, 2003)

*need for speed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

HOYT VIPERTECH= CAM.5 + 373 GRAIN ARROW + 29 INCHES + 64 POUNDS + 31 INCH DRAW=271FPS


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

03 extreme vft 29" @ 65lbs 373grains cx 3-d select300= 282fps


----------



## arrwflngr (Aug 27, 2003)

2003 Hoyt Ultratec w/spiral cam.5 
27.5" draw
Easton ACC 3-39 27" 330 gr.
61#
282 F.P.S.


----------



## RazorShooter (Dec 8, 2003)

Hoyt RazorTec 

68 lbs
30 in
405 grains

286 fps, but right now have her set @ around 277 fps.

Btw, I've known people that have been shooting those HCA bows WELL below 5 gpp, been doing it for years, easily in the 320+ fps range.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

*SLAYR*

Martin SLAYR SE Nitrous X - 
29.5" draw 
72lbs
Cheetah 300's with FF 300 vanes, exactly 360 grains.

312 fps


Martin Razor X SE NITROUS X
29.5" draw
72 lbs.
ACC 3-60's

299 fps


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*NEWBERRY SB1*

NEWBERRY SB1
70#
28" draw
347 grain arrow
302 fps


----------



## broken arrow 34 (Jun 8, 2004)

Diamond Gladiator
29" at 68#

Shooting 28" Easton Epic C-2's

380 grains=297 fps
400 grains=286 fps
425 grains=275 fps


----------



## justshoot (Jul 26, 2003)

Merlin max3000 w/ carbon limbs and omega cams
61 lbs at 29 inches
carbon express 3d select 200's at 28 inches
2mm loop with small tied knock and peep on string
274-276 fps

Same setup w/ Mathews MQ-1
61 lbs at 29 inches
280-282 fps

I actually prefer a speed in the mid 270's, just seems 
more consistent with me.. I'll sometimes add 10 more
grains of point weight and use one size larger vane
on the Mathews to bring it down 4-5 fps.. or just shoot
it 2-3 pounds of draw weight lighter..


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

The Ride

2003 Hoyt UltraTEC
28.5 " draw
70lb
Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter (camo)
Copper John DeadNuts Pro III
Doinker 7" Hunter (camo)
Fletcher Tru-Peep
Rubber Cat Whiskers
SIMS Split Limb Savers
Gateway 4 inch Parabolic Feathers, white imitation turkey barred (2 degree straight right helical)
BlackHawk Vapor Pro 4000 cut 28" (total weight assembled with broadhead 376.5 grains)
100 Grain Magnus Stinger broadhead

284 fps


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Apr 24, 2004)

*I thought i would see higher numbers!*

Man, i thought i would see higher numbers? Everyone is close to same. I didn't see any 325 +, unless i missed it.


----------



## Jim Mense (Dec 13, 2003)

1bigtaco:

He must have meant 358, or else he doesn't have the bow anymore!!!!


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Most people aren't going to the extremes that they used to. People are shooting alot more conservative setups to be more accurate.

People shooting ASA can't go faster than 288 anyways...

My 296 fps is at 28.5" draw w/ 62#s.... Back in the day you use to have to shoot a 80# bow w/ a 400 gr (or less when no one is watching)... to get the 300+ fps range.

Did see one of the Bowtech guys shoot a "BK" at 362fps at the ATA show w/ 5gr/lb.

So just because the bows are capable of higher speeds... they are much more critical to shoot at those higher speeds... so people buy the speed monsters and dial them back and shoot "comfortable" speeds.


----------



## Arthur P (May 28, 2002)

> The new High Country bows can take that low arrow weights, and the manufacturer will keep the warranty down to 3.0 gpp. Yes, there is a lot of controversy over the AMO 6 gpp and the IBO 5 gpp, but if the manufacturer will warranty the setup, why not?


My main 'why not' is that I like to shoot 3D with the same setup I intend to hunt with. There is no sanctioned competition format where that kind of rig is legal. 

I'm sure there are a lot of guys here who remember the 'blood and guts' days before IBO's 5 grains per pound rule. There wasn't a hardly tournament around here where somebody wasn't going to the hospital to get stitches - or worse. I do NOT want to see those days return, so I certainly hope they NEVER make arrows that light legal again.

So much for my soapbox speech.

I've never chrono'd any of my bows, but just guess-timating.

My 60# selfbow, cedar arrow around 155 fps.

My 50# longbow, cedar arrow around 180 fps.

52# recurve, 560 grain 2216s around 185 fps.

Hoyt ProTec, LX Pro limbs, Accuwheels, 60 pound draw, 33" draw length, 570 gn 2315' around 225 fps.


----------



## Carwi (May 11, 2004)

Mathews LX
29"DL @ 70lbs
371gr Gold Tips @ 294fps


----------



## John Daniels (May 20, 2004)

My friend is getting around 310 out of his Ultra 2, but he has a 30in draw.


----------



## VTbowman (Jun 12, 2004)

No one shoots an SQ2 here?

I have had mine for 4 years.
When I bought it new I had it chrono-ed.

Mathews SQ2
70# draw
27" draw length
29" Beman ICS 400 (403 grains with tip)
I was told 285 fps.

I since shorten the arrow to 26.5" Gold Tip XT5575's, same 100 grain tip. (361 grains total.)
Exact same bow set up.
Had it chrono-ed at 247 fps!!!
(I think the guys chrono was not calibrated. Different shop too.)

I plan to have it chrono-ed againat a more repitiable shop.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

VT... Maybe your bow is out of tune...how old is your string? Have you ever had it twisted up to get it back into specs? Those stock Mathews Zebra strings are know to stretch ALOT...


----------



## VTbowman (Jun 12, 2004)

KBacon-
No I am a bit behind the curve on that. Its the string that came with the bow (4 years old) and I am getting ready to change it all together.
I hear there are far better strings out there then the Zebra, just not sure which one I want yet.
However, I was always told that an over stretched string would produce higher fps due to the longer draw length it gives you.
I dunno if this is true or not.
I do not feel like my draw length is off though... Could be.

I truely think it was the 2nd chrono that was off. This thing looked like the guy drug it behind the truck to get it to his shop...
The other guys, who is now out of business due to his heart condition, was in very good shape...


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Only reason I'm point at this is.. I had the exact same problem w/ my Mathews Zmax a few years ago...

Yes you'll have a longer draw length.. but you'll also have quite a bit less poundage. Also the cam won't be working in it's operating range.. so this is why I say that your bow prolly is slower. 

Yes chronos vary... even brand new ones. They vary from model to model.. and unit to unit... Lighting can also affect the readings by a huge margin.

Good luck.. and welcome to the board.


----------



## 1bigtaco (Nov 3, 2003)

> Yes chronos vary... even brand new ones. They vary from model to model.. and unit to unit... Lighting can also affect the readings by a huge margin.


Seriously?? Then how could one ever know if they are getting an accurate reading?


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

That's why ASA gives you an 8fps variance..

if you use the same one.. you can use it to tune w/ to see what gains/losses you are seeing...


----------



## 1bigtaco (Nov 3, 2003)

KBacon said:


> *That's why ASA gives you an 8fps variance.. *



Wow, you learn something every day


----------



## bjcrawfo (Mar 7, 2004)

LX
27.5in Draw
314 grain Carbon Express
67#
290 FPS


----------



## userjeff4701 (Jun 4, 2004)

365 grain 400 easton lightspeed 
65lb
28"
mathews outback
278 fps


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

VT, I think the first crono was off no matter how new it looked. The SQ2 whould never achieve those speeds at a 27" draw and 400+ grain arrow. Even if you had a 350 grain arrow (5gr. lb.) at 27" and 70 lb draw you'd only be able to expect about 275-280. I used to have a Q2XL (Same speed rating) and only got 280 with a 345gr arrow at 67 lbs and 28.5 draw. I'd check a couple of crono's and if you want/need more speed, it may be time to start looking for a new bow.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

schmel_me.....your not even 3 grains per pound...are you sure this setup will stay together


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

LHpuncher...

It's a High Country it can take it....     And if it doesn't... maybe one of the bow's pieces will hit the deer before the arrow.


----------



## VTbowman (Jun 12, 2004)

Nope I will stick with whats been working for me. I am not to worried about the speed I am getting or have a need for speed. I would like to know so I can play with the numbers but I am not trying to boost speed or KE.
"If it aint broke-dont fix it" I always say...

Besides, I have seen massive pass threws with this one and it fits me so to well. Why to try and switch?

I am interested in the Outback but not for that price. Jeeesh!
Maybe I will pick one up once they are a few years older and less expensive..

I know I need a new string. I am sure it will bring me back to normal cam operation if I indeed do not have it now... (???)

I am shooting a 371 grain GT 5575 (includes my 100g tip) arrow now and I hit where I aim. Pretty consistantly too.
I love this bow and it loves me.....


----------



## VTbowman (Jun 12, 2004)

Oh BTW my co-worker has a chrono he is borrowing from an archery shop owner buddie here in town. He is bringing it up to my house and we can use it for the whole weekend! 
We are both going to do some testing of different tip weights, arrows, peeps, etc.
I should have a good idea how fast it is after that....
My buddie is a definate speed freak and is trying hard to get over 300 fps. 
Just not a big concern of mine. Accuracy is, since I have already have seen the bow make quite a few pass threws.

I am pretty sure the guy told me 285fps but it was 4 years ago and I could be wrong...
I certainly know that 247 is not right. Many guys better then me have seen my bow shoot and guess-timate well over 260fps.
I have no clue....


----------



## Mig01 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Bow Birth Certificate*

Finally, my bow has arrived. I have not shot it yet (it is still at my pro shop where they are waiting for the sight). I will fine tune it with the pro shop expert once everything is installed, later this week.

It is a target color (black and silver riser) 2004 Bowtech Pro40 Dually, 50-60 lbs limbs, 27 inch draw lenght.

The birth certificate says: 61lbs, 300 gr arrow, 27 inch draw, 300 fps. 
 

I am still toying with final arrow selection and, after drawing the bow 20 times or so, have decided to back it to 53 lbs. Since I want to shoot with a loop and not change my anchor, I may also change the draw lenght to 26inch or 26.5 inch. Since there is speed to spare, I do not want to sacrifice comfort for a few more feet per second.

Can't wait to shoot the thing!


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I have alot of arrows through this thing no problems. Anyone that shoots high country ditch the stock harnesses for winners choice or something high quality and shoot away. 

chrono'd the bow last week with new setup 338fps with broadheads


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

*HCA*

well 338 is not that fast considering the light arrow you are shooting.....the fact is that HCA are not as fast as everybody thinks they are...they are just shooting a really light arrow.....but what ever works.......


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Hoyt UltraMag
29" Draw
54lbs
300 grain arrow
276 fps

Hoyt Magnatec
29" Draw
53lbs
290 grain arrow
287fps

Automan


----------



## Mike from Texas (May 15, 2004)

'04 Bowtech Patriot 30" 70#

29" Lightspeed 340's, wraps, feathers, Lumenok, 100 grain points 405 grains/300 fps

29" ACC 3-60s, wraps, feathers, Lumenok, 100 grain points 432 grains/290 fps.

I have shot the Lightspeeds @ without the wraps and Lumenok and no peep sight @ 377 grains/313 fps.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

good news! went from 184 to 196!


----------



## CUZ (Aug 12, 2002)

*speed*

Ovation
62 lbs.
29"
306 gr.
287 fps


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

*SPEED*

MATHEWS LX 29" 365GR-67#--290FPS...340GR=303FPS.....


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

*SPEED*

MATHEWS LX 29" 365GR-67#--290FPS...340GR=303FPS.....


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Supertec
6.25" brace
34 3/8" ata
64lbs
27.5" draw

Set up No. 1.
__________________

375.5 grain ACC 3-49 --------> 270 fps 
KE - 60.72 ft-lbs


Set up No. 2
__________________
310 grain Goldtip hunter -------> 302 fps 
KE - 62.8 ft-lbs


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Ovation
29.5" draw
63 lbs.
332 grain fatboys

282 FPS      :


----------



## alain (Dec 10, 2003)

Patriot dually 2004

68 pounds
27 inc DL
415 gr GT pro hunter 75/95
272 fps


----------



## pyandbc (Dec 18, 2003)

Mathews Ovation 70 lbs 412grn easton axis and Im getting about 270 not fast but oh so forgiving.


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

04 Hoyt Ultratec XT2000 28.5" Spiral cam. 60# with a 349gr Fatboy 290 FPS. 301gr Cheetah 3d 307FPS.


----------



## Bowtech'n (Jun 22, 2004)

BowTech Liberty

62 lbs
28''
380gr.
255fps


----------



## ar34shooter (Jan 27, 2004)

*ok guys be for real here*

My AR34 at 62 lbs witha 320 gr arrow is shooting 296 fps.27 inch draw.will top that with my target ar37 RAM/HALF WILL EVEN GET BETTER THAN THAT


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

*speed*

Outback
360 gr arrow
68#
28 in draw
276

400grain arrow 269fps


----------



## peashooter (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm one of the slower guys here, mentally and....nevermind. 
Anyway:
Mathews Feathermax, limb bolts maxed at 58 pounds, draw length at 28." I get about 248 FPS with 360 grain Gold Tips.

peashooter


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Alpine Stealth Force
39"ATA 7" brace
31.25" draw
59lbs

arrow 1)
75gn tip 29.5" arrow (cx200)
Kurly vanes (2")
speed nocks
295fps

arrow 2)
100gn tip 
29.5 cx200
Kurly vanes (3")
whatever nocks they come with
285fps

arrow3) (current)
125gn tip cx300 @29.5"
Kurly vanes (3")
stock nocks
270 fps


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

my hunting bow

hoyt defiant fastflite
master cams
61 lbs
easton epic 380 gr
29 inch draw

258 fps


----------



## Tree Walker (Jan 12, 2003)

1bigtaco said:


> *Your joking right................? 3.4 gpp.......no one is that ignorant........right? *


High Country Archery is that ignorant.........you guys must not have seen any of there latest ads.........using their pro-speed arrows they're claming over 340fps with that model..........I'm not sure where that arrow grains out at though...... 

It still seems like a lofty number....


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

2003 ar34 ram cam
29/59 lbs.
389 grain arrow
254 fps
334 grains
280
rob k


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

iminrut said:


> *High Country Archery is that ignorant.........you guys must not have seen any of there latest ads.........using their pro-speed arrows they're claming over 340fps with that model..........I'm not sure where that arrow grains out at though......
> 
> It still seems like a lofty number.... *


No, that is not lofty. Their bows really reach those speeds. I have a Carbon TSS, and with a *27 in. draw*, I shot about 320 fps. Yes, I did this myself and did not read about it in a glossy magazine. Yes, the arrows are lighter than 5 gpp. No, I would not recommend you do this with any other bow. Yes, this discussion has gone around AT, and there has been too much HCA bashing. Enough already!

If you don't believe it, go shoot one for yourself. If you don't like it, then don't buy it, and leave well enough alone. So, before you start calling manufacturers ignorant, get your facts straight.

Now, before you start bashing me because you are jealous that you don't have the fastest bow on the block, I have to state one caveat. I shoot Easton ACC's, about 460 grains, at about 285-290 fps. I choose to shoot a heavier arrow at a slower speed, because that is WHAT I WANT TO DO. If someone wants to shoot a faster arrow so be it.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I would say that if HCA will warrenty their bow at 3.4gn/lb WHY would that make anyone mad, or cause them to claim ignorance on the part of HCA?!?!?!?
If the bow can take it...why NOT shoot at 3.4gn/lb? don't want your arrows going that fast? then do like Perfectionist, and shoot a heavier arrow. Who came up with 5gn/lb as an absolute minimum anyway? Who are they to tell HCA what THEY can recommend?
Shoot what YOU like!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks Mahly. You're right, it all comes down to preference. Someone on AT posted earlier this year that they shot one of the 3.x gpp arrows out of their Bowtech, and was clocked about 430 fps. Now, they said that they would never do that again, because Bowtech would warranty it. But, if the manufacturer IS willing to warranty their product with this arrow, they must have done extensive testing.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

That whole 430fps bowtech is a crock because a nock shot off of a string wont even hit that.


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

*SPEED?!*

Darton Rampage
29.5/63#
323 CX200 Select
311 fps.

PETE


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

192!!!


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Diamond Machete 58 lbs.
26 in. draw
330 gr. goldtip

255 fps


----------



## deerhunter17 (Mar 14, 2004)

375 gr arrow
29 draw
cam and 1/2 
65 lbs
282 fps


----------



## "x" in my sight (Oct 8, 2003)

*thanks*

Thanks for all who responded. I did some more shooting lately with a new bow and here are the specs.

2004 Hoyt Ultratec
XT2000 limbs
62#
350 grain arrow
cam and a ahalf
28.5" draw

270 f.p.s.

And it shoots like a million bucks.


----------



## carbonman8 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: thanks*



"x" in my sight said:


> *Thanks for all who responded. I did some more shooting lately with a new bow and here are the specs.
> 
> 2004 Hoyt Ultratec
> XT2000 limbs
> ...


What slot are you in on the cams? That speed seems a bit slow...


----------



## Tyson (Jul 3, 2004)

BK2
28inch draw
350gr arrow
320fps


----------



## Large4mat (Jun 29, 2004)

Bowtech Liberty

28" Draw Length
61#
GT Ultralight with 85 grain broadhead-325 grain
271 fps


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

*3D Bow speed*

Not a hunting bow but here is my 3D set up

2002 Bowtech Pro 38
Single cam
29 inch draw
58# draw weight
290 grain ace 470

307 fps 

Just setting up some GT Xcutters at the moment, will be interesting to see what speed I can get out of them


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't evev know which bow I'll use for deer season this year yet,let alone the speed.
I know one thing though,the hard quartered buck I shot through the heart last year from 10 yards didn't care that I had a 7 year old bow in my hand when he got clobbered. 
I have a CII I'll probably put sight pins on today and play with a little.........but a chronograph will never enter the picture! 
Good luck to even the speed demons out there this year.......I hope your shots are true.
Jerry


----------



## VTbowman (Jun 12, 2004)

Got it chrono-ed and changed a few string things.
Getting 262 fps out of the SQ2 now...
Same arrow and specs as I listed before, just took away some speed robbing string componants.

BTW I was getting 247fps before...


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

New bow

Hoyt UltraElite XT3000 Spiral Cam, 28" 59lb
3D Selects 297fps


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Martin RazorX Magnum Nitrous
29" Draw
64 lbs
320 gr Arrow
290 fps



58 lbs
310 gr Arrow
285 fps


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

*Arrow Speed*

Hoyt Pro Tec with Cam and 1/2
27.5 inch draw
54 pounds draw weight
Gold Tip Arrows @ 285 grains

Average Speed is 282 fps


----------



## okiefirefighter (Apr 12, 2004)

Jennings Rackmaster
Perimeter weighted cam
29 inch draw
68 lbs. draw weight
350 gr. = 302
428 gr. =288


----------



## "x" in my sight (Oct 8, 2003)

*carbonman8*

I know I was going to loose some speed with this bow. The draw length is 27.5-30" and I am at 28.5". But I could not refuse the deal I got on it. What speed did you think it should be going?


----------



## tuggersclan (Nov 16, 2003)

03 Scepter 3
fury cams
27.5 drawlength
56lbs 65% let-off
500 lightspeed, cut 26.5" long, 80 grain nib's, 1.5" vanes,
total arrow weight = 285 grains
270 fps
One damn smooth shooting bow!


----------



## jwindh1 (Jun 8, 2004)

2004 Hoyt Ultratec
72#
28.5" Draw
85gr. thunderhead
Easton ACC
292fps


----------



## BullseyeBooger (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Crayfish for making me feel better-I thought I was going to win the puss award at 241 fps.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Speed isn't everything! If you are shooting 3D it is a plus to be able to hit that 280 mark, but for all other archery applications its only part of the game. Most hunting situations are up close and personal and the arrow is already stuck in the ground before they know what hit them anyway. Speed is only part of the KE equation. I like to shoot around 7 grains per lb of draw weight for the majority of my hunting applications, which are deer sized animals and antelope. Never experienced any penetration problems, and I have used mechanical heads on a lot of these setups. Example: My setup this year was 57-58 lbs with a 396 grain arrow. I get decent speed and good penetration, a quiet and forgiving bow, and the end result dead deer. Most of my hunting bows over the last 6 to 7 years have always been in that 245-265 fps range. When I first started bow hunting over 20 years ago I bet most of my old round wheel bows would have been hard pressed to break 200 fps, and I still could shoot them very accurately and they were very effective. Back than a 40" ata bow was considered short also.  

Champion2
Full Draw outdoors
Richwood/CSS


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bowtech Alligence
New Bianary Cams
375 grain 55 75 gold tip arrow
287 fps

Mathews Conquest 3
same arrow
270 fps


----------



## brooksy (Dec 26, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Don't think he is joking. The new High Country bows can take that low arrow weights, and the manufacturer will keep the warranty down to 3.0 gpp. Yes, there is a lot of controversy over the AMO 6 gpp and the IBO 5 gpp, but if the manufacturer will warranty the setup, why not?
> 
> When my new arrows come in, I will be at 3.2 gpp, and that is what the manufacturer recommends.



I heard that High Country had a bow that would shoot over 400fps but at one of its promotional shoots it blew up very quickly.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

*here goes.........*

2003 black knight 
71 lbs.
28"draw
358 gr. carbon froce
321 fps


----------



## ToddM (May 30, 2003)

2003 Ultratec xt 2000, 63lbs
28.25" AMO draw
367 gr Gold Tip Hunter Pro
272 fps.

I was actually really wanting a pro 40 dually to up my speed with a heavier arrow, but a friend just got a 2004 at 62lbs in a 28.5" that is actually 29.25" AMO and it only tossed the same arrow at 286 fps, with an inch longer draw, and pulling that thing back at 62 lbs was like pulling a cam 1/2 back at 68lbs.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

schmel_me said:


> I have alot of arrows through this thing no problems. Anyone that shoots high country ditch the stock harnesses for winners choice or something high quality and shoot away.
> 
> chrono'd the bow last week with new setup 338fps with broadheads


I bet you're using those cheesy 55 grain High Country broadheads!!! I don't care how fast your featherweight arrow is flying, you DON'T want to hit an elk with that setup !!!


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

2003 Bowtech Extreme VFT
57 lbs @ 29 "
Satellite Gold series 2960, 350 grains w/100 tip
281 fps


----------



## bowhunter7532 (Dec 29, 2003)

2005 turbotec
28.0 draw
27.5 ac kinetic 340 11.01 gpi 485 gr total arrow 
73 lbs
318fps


----------



## Hendrick (Dec 16, 2004)

About 240 fps at 60 lbs. Kills deer with clean pass throughs. I am gonna upgrade soon, probably this year.


----------



## Barnacle (Feb 25, 2003)

Hoyt Supertec
Blackhawk 23speed 300 grains
60# 30" draw
325 FPS.


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

*finally shot thru a chorno....*

80# limbs, 30 in draw
410gr CX
avg. 331 fps


----------



## GBurkett (Oct 25, 2003)

.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jan 2, 2005)

'05 BowTech Liberty VFT
#70 DW, 29" DL
Gold Tip XT Hunter 5575 27.5"
85g Tip, 350g, 289fps
NAP QT4000 Drop Away Rest
Copper John Dead Nuts Sight
Lore Stabilizer, NAP ThunderBlocks
Tru-Fire Spyder String Silencers
A very smooth, fast, quiet rig!


----------



## monkey_man (Apr 9, 2004)

04' Ultra Mag
29" Draw
Vapor 3000/100gr tip
280fps


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

Diamond Stinger
30" draw
63#
400 grn. Arrow Dynamics Nitro-Stinger
270 fps.

Diamond Gladiator
29" Draw
65#
same arrow
295 fps.


----------



## SlamminHoyt (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm shooting a 2004 Hoyt X-tec at 74 pounds with A TR Drop Zone rest, Gold TIp XT Hunters (55/75) at 28 inches of draw. WIth 100 grain Muzzy 3-Blades I'm shooting 286 fps. 

Shooting the same set up with the Bow Cranked up to 82/83 # with 28" Gold Tips with 75 grains gives me 304/305 fps. 

I am going to go heaver on my hunting arrows this year however...to get a little more KE.


----------



## Welshman (Oct 5, 2002)

Only 5 mph over.
It's still fast enough to kill.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hunting setup-

2004 Hoyt Ultra Mag
Cam and a half
64 lbs 29 1/2"
455 grain 2216
236 fps

Yes I know its slow, but its whisper quiet, accurate and I am not shaking the bow apart. Besides, some guy smarter than I am invented the laser rangefinder and I no longer concern myself with arrow speed when hunting.


----------



## justinkoon (Jan 3, 2004)

Mathews Black Max 2

70# @ 300 fps, 75# @ 313 fps

draw length 28"

Easton carbon excel (420 grains)


----------



## bowkillbilly (Mar 1, 2004)

120 pounds easton 2040 shooting 190 tip at 375fps


----------



## Butters1980 (Jan 2, 2005)

i shoot an alpine fatal impact at 70' and beman 400 carbon at 283 fps with 100 grain field points. draw length is 29 1/2


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

HCA TSSR
67# 28"
288g speed pro Max
307fps
60KE


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Buckmaster BTR 32
Easton Camo Hunters 2213 28in.
57# draw weight
29" Draw Length

**378** FPS!!!!! Dont believe me, i have a video of it going through the chrono!















Acutally its about 235-245


----------



## keystone_16 (Dec 12, 2004)

*bowtech extreme vft... almost as fast as a jet*

74#
28" draw
375 grain arrow
297fps


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

*304 plus*

I shoot a 2002 Bowtech pro 40 single cam. Infinity cam I shoot 65 lbs at 31.5 draw with a 320 grain arrow. Cheetah 45/70 6.4 gpI I get a steaming 304 to 309 FPS.

Bravo


----------



## billwms3 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Martin Razor X*



Hollowpoint10 said:


> Martin RazorX
> 30&1/2" draw
> 72#'s
> Carbons at 420 gr=283FPS
> 2514's at 525gr=262FPS.


I am going to buy a new finger bow and wondered what your RazorX setup is. I shoot 3-D and paper but to practice for hunting which is my greatest enjoyment. I am LH with 30"+ draw and shoot 70#s. Which limbs would you recommend Straight or Elite? Which Cams Nitrous or Nitrous X or Other? Would I have problem with Nitrous X Cable comtact on my arm when wearing a heavy jacket? Do you have the extended axles on your hunting box? Any other advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help. Bill


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

Grizzly 60#
27" Draw
211 fps


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

Hoyt Magnatec cam & 1/2 xt 2000 limbs
30" draw 
draw weight 67lbs.
28.5" cx select 60/75 w/3 4"feathers, wrap
100gr muzzy
arrow w/tip 466grs.
fps. 266
73ft/lbs KE.
accesories on string -- peep sight, kisser button, string loop


P.S. thinking of going with a no-peep and take off peep sight and kisser to pick up 10fps or so. Also thinking about going to a xx78 2315 arrow w/125 tip should weigh around 530grs.


----------



## OldGlory92 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shooting 04 blackknight 64# 28" draw 445 grain arrow at 275 fps


----------



## Darrel (Nov 9, 2004)

What about 435 fps with a 306 gr. 2512.

Check it out. http://www.swivelmachine.com/html/rimfire.htm

I wonder if these are legal at Vegas.  

Darrel


----------



## LA Archer (Aug 8, 2003)

Hoyt Ultra Tec
56 lbs
28" draw
320 grain arrow
281 fps


----------



## 3Dobsessed (Jun 11, 2004)

BowTech 04 Pro40dually
27 1/2"
62# =284fps  
373g


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

04' Hoyt X-Tec
cam & 1/2
28" amo draw
string whiskers
fletcher tru-peep
2 tied nock points (4 wraps each)
D-loop

hunting- 390 grn, 67#, 275 fps
3-D- 320 grn, 64#, 291 fps
indoor- 540 grn  58#, a screamin' 216 fps


----------



## LX4Ever (Feb 28, 2004)

LX
291/2" draw @ 80% letoff
329 g arrow Carbon express Medalion
59#'s
292 fps


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

brooksy said:


> I heard that High Country had a bow that would shoot over 400fps but at one of its promotional shoots it blew up very quickly.


Actually, the limbs blew after 7,000+ dry-fires. They were doing dry-fires to prove that the carbon riser was strong enough to take that kind of punishment. In any case, 7,000 dry-fires is pretty good IMHO.


----------



## HighBow (Dec 28, 2003)

Bowtech Justice VFT
28 draw- 60lbs
35-55 GT Pro Lite arrows ,85 grain Crossfire broadhead- 305 grains
278fps
not bad is it?


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Parker Phoenix 34
63#
28" Draw
338 Grain Arrow, Gold Tip 3555 XT W/ Gold Tip Gladiator
265 fps


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Barnsdale Ultimate X
58lbs
304gr arrow
27.25 draw
273fps


Martin Slayer
65lbs
330gr arrow
27.5 draw
305fps


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 13, 2004)

*Forget the speed!*

'04 ESC BE
29.5" draw
65lbs.
283 fps with 400gr arrow

Shot a deer behind the shoulder broadside and the arrow exited the top of the neck(and I was in a treestand!!!)  ...needless to say I am going back to heavier arrows that won't be so easily deflected!

Jim


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Hoyt Cybertec
63lbs
28.5"
385gr Easton Fatboy 400, feathers, tun-a-noc, and 100gr tip
285fps


Hoyt Supertec
59lbs
27.75"
300gr Easton Lightspeed 500, feathers, tun-a-noc, and 100gr tip
302fps


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

schmel_me said:


> All i can say is one pin = 40yds


Wow, I thought you be doing better than that. You should try 1 for 45 or 50 yards. My buddy has one pin for 40 and under and he is only at 320fps.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

bowkillbilly said:


> 120 pounds easton 2040 shooting 190 tip at 375fps


----------



## swampfox (Mar 30, 2003)

Bowtech Allegiance
27" 60# 395 grain = 260 fps
300 gr= 297 fps and very quiet


----------



## D-Bak (Jan 17, 2005)

Shooting 70 pounds and about 260 fps here


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

*set up speed*

Mathews ultra2 27.5" draw 64# 338grain gold tip 276fps


----------



## ylee1 (Feb 24, 2005)

allegiance e cam




29' 70#
350gr 319fps
390gr306fps
gt pro hunters 7595
100gr wackum's
tt rest
spot-hogg hunter hogg it
bowtech wild thing stab


the other day i put 3 wackum's back in the pack at 60yds. awsome bow!


----------



## UltraTecArcher (May 20, 2004)

*296 fps !!!*

28.25" draw
64 lbs

5.05grains per pound

Total arrow weight 323.5 grains
ACC 3-39's @27"
3 - 1.75" AAE vanes
70 grain nibbs

setup listed below


----------



## Ahti (Feb 5, 2004)

Mathews LX 47#, 26.5' draw, ACE ~300grn = 250fps

Getting my 60# LX today :]


----------



## broken arrow 34 (Jun 8, 2004)

Diamond Gladiator 70# at 29" draw. Beman 340's/100gr. tip at 28". my arrow weighs 403 grns. and I get right at 279-282 fps. A 375 gr. arrow is 292 fps.


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Parker Phoenix 34
70#
28" Draw
Gold Tip 3555 = 276fps
Gold Tip 5575 = 266fps


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

AR37 Blade Ram.5
28 3/4" draw
53 lbs.
277 fps

using Redline 460's weighing in at 310 grains


----------



## nolucklarry (Oct 5, 2004)

'05 Ultratec.
60 lbs
28.5" draw
375 gr. Gold tip expedition
257 fps


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*05 Ultra Tec*

28" Draw
68-69#
404 Grain Gold Tip 75/95 =286 FPS

350 grain x-cutters =299 FPS :angry:


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

1bigtaco said:


> Your joking right................? 3.4 gpp.......no one is that ignorant........right?


High Country is!! They sell arrows that weight.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

Bowtech Extreme VFT

60 lbs peak weight

29" draw

Satellite 357 grain arrows

282 fps


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

2005 Hoyt Ultratec / XT2000 limbs
65lbs draw weight 
325 grain arrow 
293 fps

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Mathews, Q2XL @ 29.5 draw, 55#

Muzzy zero effect

CE 3D Selects, 26", 4" feathers, 60gr screw in point= 275gr

300 FPS


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, I'm late to this party, but Darton seems a little under-represented, so here's a couple of setups:

My new bow:
2004 Darton Maverick
cam: CPS8, 75% let-off
dw: 70 lbs (haven't gotten it scaled yet, so it could be a bit higher or lower)
dl: 29"
string accessories: 2 brass nocking points, peep, loop, pair of SIMS leaches
arrow rest: Whisker Biscuit Deluxe Quik-Shot
arrow:Beman Hunter 60/80, 29.25" (including outsert), 90 gr point
total arrow weight: 413 gr
average speed: 282 f/s
k.e.: 73 ft-lb

My old bow (now my finger bow):
1992 Darton Lightning
cams: Mark II, 60% let-off
dw: 72 lbs
dl: 30"
string accessories: 1 brass nocking point, peep, pair of BIG furry tarantulas
arrow rest: NAP Centerest Flipper
arrow: CAE (Oust) X-Caliber 2312, 30", 145 gr point
total arrow weight: 528 gr
average speed: 253 f/s
k.e.: 75 ft-lb

IIRC, my first bow, an '82 or '83 PSE Phaser (60 lb) hit about 210 f/s with dinky little X-Caliber 2012's (probably about 40 ft-lb).


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Mathews Conquest Light

65# 28 inch draw Maxcam
Easton 400 Fatboy 370 grains
265 FPS with fingers


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*280*

Outback, acc 3-49 85gr tip, 350gr arrow, 70# about 280 fps.


----------



## kennyb41 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Newberry Sb1 Performance Report !*

HELLO..I know i wrote this a few days ago but this fits in on this topic !Newberry Sb1 Performance Report ! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HELLO......Friday i got 5 newberrys here at the store and i didnt have time to set one up till today.I chose a 29 inch 70lb twin cam model.I like to set them up like they would be used in the field,so i installed kisser,cat whiskers and set the arrow just a hair above 90 with nockset-arrow-nockset and cushion button instead of a loop.The arrow rest of choice was a APA ultimate lite version.The APA rest is a dream to use for set up because it is a launcher with no moving parts.I seem to always have my bows shooting a perfect bullet after only a very few shots.My arrow was a 28.5 inch goldtip xt hunter with 4 inch vanes and 100 grain tip=about 368 grains for the 70 pounds i had the bow set on....The cams are big but draw great and have valley in the perfect place.They have alot of adjustment in quarter inch increments,this is a good selling point!This model has a small wooden grip attached to the riser at a good comfortable angle.This also makes you hold a very narrow area in your hand causing almost no torque when you shoot it...........The very first thing i noticed was that this bow is a real shooter with almost no shock.I just had a little hitek stabilizer that really works well for the money!To be so radical looking this bow is sweet sweet to shoot!It is very stable in the hand causing super arrow groups.........After setting a pin and paper tuning i went out back with a friend and brought my buddy the chronograph with me.............While i did not achieve the advertised speeds i will tell you this bow is fast..."very fast" and hard hitting.What is more surprising is that with the cat whiskers installed it is "mouse quiet" I have never had seen a speed bow so silent!......At 65 pounds i was shooting 264 fps and at 70 pounds it was coming out at 277 fps !For a hunting type set up and a arrow slightly heavier that IBO and at 29 inches i would say it screams fairly well and oh so silent! watch out deer ! ...............I hope this proves to be useful to those curious about the newberry bows.I was very impressed.The pic is not a sb1 but close and you can see the cams..................kenny


----------



## peebles24 (Mar 28, 2005)

Its all in my signiture


----------



## PON (May 31, 2005)

Hoyt Ultratec
Spiral Cam
XT 3000 limbs
Winner's Choice strings
30.5" draw length
Easton 310 grain lightspeed arrows
55 lb draw weight
***303 fps***


----------



## elkbow28 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Old Glory*

Old Glory Bowtech
29.5" Draw
492 Gr.2315 Alum
4" Feathers 
Trophy Taker Xl Mount Drop Away
"no String Loop"
70 Lbs.
272-274 Fps
350 [email protected]


----------



## PJBinMI (Oct 31, 2003)

Mathews Switchback
27.5" draw
68lbs
349gr CarbonExpress Max 250
G5 Montecs
Blazer Vanes
=281fps

Patrick


----------



## KingRanch (Aug 10, 2005)

:shade:


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

Hoyt xt2000 ultra tech spiral cam
27.5 inch draw
58 lbs
400 axis w/100 gr tip weighing 377
shoots a solid 274 fps !!!
309 gr ICS shoots 300 on the dot
I'm not a speed freak anymore.


----------



## Cool Arrow (Jul 13, 2005)

Switchback
Gold Tip Pro Hunter 5575
100 Grain Simmons Landshark
30" Draw @ 64 Pounds
294 Fps


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Hoyt ProTec LX 42#, 29.25 draw
Easton Epic 400 29", 100g tip + insert, 3 x 4" Duravanes

229 FPS.

Plenty enough for indoors!


----------



## mossyoak_archer (Sep 1, 2004)

matthews outback 28''dl 62lbs dw 346 grain cx 300 @ 271fps


----------



## Icelander513 (Jul 27, 2005)

:embarasse


----------



## mo4040 (Aug 13, 2005)

CSS Swampmaster
OS3 cams
29.5" draw
60#
400 Easton Excel w/85 gr points & 4" offset vanes (372 gr total wgt)
282 fps :thumbs_up


----------



## ozhuntsman (Aug 13, 2005)

hoyt havoctec 04
cam & 1/2, 30" draw @ 66lb
aba carbon pro 308gr 
average 299fps top 301fps


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

Merlin Max3000

28,5" 49lbs

X10 500 

247fps

ACE 470

267fps


----------



## Ahti (Feb 5, 2004)

Hoyt UltraElite XT2000
57# 26,5'
ACE 520 317grns
275fps


----------



## shtr. (Mar 30, 2005)

28" @ 62# / 28" CX200 w/75rg. head/ BK2 BowTech chrono'd 327fps.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*My current bow's spec's are in my signature.*

:shade:


----------



## dude0064 (Feb 7, 2005)

*fred bear g2 XL buckmaster*

70# /65% let off/ 30"draw / gold tip 422 gr / 278fps :wink:


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

05 Hoyt UltraTec
XT2000 limbs
65% Cam 1/2
28 in. DL
60# DW
Custom Strings
410 gr. ACC 3-49
260 fps.


----------



## agg5910 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Speed*

Mathews Q2XL
30" Draw
464 grain Carbox Express Terminator Hunter Selects
68lbs

256 fps

Good hunting setup!


----------



## porkchopexpress (Jan 19, 2005)

ozhuntsman said:


> hoyt havoctec 04
> cam & 1/2, 30" draw @ 66lb
> aba carbon pro 308gr
> average 299fps top 301fps


a heavier arrow might be a good idea...im not sure


----------



## rossarcher34 (Aug 23, 2005)

*my bow speed*

i have a ross cr334 and with 315 grain aroows at 60 lbs and 28 inch draw i shoot about 280. i also have a diamond poision that shoots 318 at 70lbs at 28 inch and 380 grain arrows.


----------



## FLBowman1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Mathews Ovation
31" draw
65 Ibs
Arrow weight-haven't checked
Straightline Cam

Beman Ventures
272 FPS


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Chance said:


> Parker Phoenix 34
> 70#
> 28" Draw
> Gold Tip 3555 = 276fps
> Gold Tip 5575 = 266fps


Bowtech Allegiance 62# 
346gr. Gold Tip 288fps
320gr. Gold Tip 296fps
366gr. Gold Tip 279fps

Bowtech Extreme VFT 57#
346gr. Gold Tip 265fps
320gr. Gold Tip 273fps
366gr. Gold Tip 261fps


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

HCA TSSR :wink: 
*50#* draw weight
75gr field pts.
85gr broadheads
26 inch draw
speed pro max arrows
*270 fps!!!* :mg:


----------



## Natch (Aug 26, 2005)

*SwitchBack Speed*

Switchback
70# @ 30"
440gr Gold Tip
275fps...
NOW THAT'S A DEER KILLER!!


----------



## fullcurlshooter (Sep 11, 2004)

01 bowtech pro 38 74 to 84 lbs draw with black knight cams  

74lbs 550 grains @ 250 fps (estimated)
84lbs 470 grains @ 297 fps (measured)

I'm just shooting the 550 grainers now so I'm sitting at about 250 and about 270....... 

anyone wanna do the math for energy..... or momentum for that matter?? :tongue:


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

Hoyt magnatec
60#
30" draw
383 Grain arrow
265 fps


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

Max 3000
53# @29"
ACE 470 w/ 100gr points
276fps


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 22, 2005)

Hoyt Gold Medalist
44# @ 32" Draw
536.64 gr. Easton XX75 Yukon Gamegetter III
169 fps


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

1bigtaco said:


> Your joking right................? 3.4 gpp.......no one is that ignorant........right?



Actually I think HC warrenties and most often reccomends 3gpp. I wouldn't do it, but that's me.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Me

Bowtech Alliegance
64lb
370gr arrow
29 " draw
right around 290fps


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

BowTech Old Glory, binary cams, 31" draw, 60# draw weight, 345gr arrow weight, 301fps


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

02 Hoyt ProTec​XT 2000 limbs
CC+ Cams​65 lbs. DW
27 1/2" DL​Gold Tip XT 7595's
395 grns.​256 fps.
Crackerized


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*Speed*

I shoot a 2000 Darton Maverick split limb 85% L/O
55/75 G/T XT with 100gr tips
T/T rest
No-Peep
58lbs
loop/release
271 FPS
Draw 27"
Blazers
Tune-a-nock


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*I Pledge Allegiance..... * :thumbs_up
*
Spec's Below:*


----------



## JAMEY_70 (Nov 6, 2004)

Bowtech Defender
29" draw
60 lbs.
405 grain arrow
282 fps.


----------



## bhanks55 (Sep 14, 2005)

*bk2 30"draw 63#*

Bowtech Black Knight 2
30" draw
63# 
29inch 5575 gold tip w/ 100gr field tip

301fps

Shot 30" allegiance with 70.6# draw with same arrow- 306fps


----------



## TxArcher (Sep 9, 2005)

'05 Allegiance
Binary cams
28" draw length
65#
26.5 " Black Max 400s w/ 100 gr tip (402 gr total weight)
267 fps
65 ft-lbs kinetic energy


----------



## KGM36 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Black Max 2*

I shoot a mathews black max 2, at 72#, with a 28 inch arrow and a 28" dl.
I get a 440 grain axis going 276 fps.
74.95 ft/pounds KE.
It'll kill something.
Kg


----------



## thaDEERhunta21 (Sep 9, 2005)

hoyt ultramag
30.5 inch
54lb
carbon exprexx cx hunters 446 grains
249 fps


----------



## maskedONE (Sep 15, 2005)

Mathews MQ1
70 ponds
390 grn goldtip
27 inch draw
277 fps


----------



## wvyen (Aug 3, 2005)

I think it's all down there...


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

1) Hoyt Ultratec (Hunting) 68 lbs. 390 gr 286 fps
2) Hoyt Ultratec Spiral cam 65 lbs. 321gr 311fps
3) Hoyt Ultratec 64 lbs 33 7 gr 302 fps
I see a trend in bow choice :shade:


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 13, 2004)

Got a new string that I shot tonight...

'04 ESC BE
8125 String with double brass nocks, tru-peep, and cat's whiskers
67lbs. 29.5" draw
366gr. arrow
282fps

Jim


----------



## OKbow87 (Aug 6, 2005)

2005 Hoyt Vipertec 68# 29" 273 fps
axis 400, 3 blazer vanes, 85 grain tip


----------



## WV1BADAPPLE (Jun 24, 2004)

Hoyt Viper
29" 2413 X7 75grn Tip
282fps
Beman Ics Carbons
312fps


----------



## having fun now (Jul 7, 2005)

*Q2*

Mathews Q2
28" draw
68#
385gr carbon express 3D select 400's
274fps


----------



## willfish02 (Sep 10, 2005)

"High Country" Ultra extreme pro
29" 295 gr arrow
58# pull
320fps


----------



## jbcoop73 (Sep 14, 2005)

355 grains 287fps


----------



## Qiro (Dec 15, 2004)

Hoyt HavocTeck
80#, 29"
GT 7595 28" 420 grs

287 ft/sec


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

*New Speeds*

Oneida black eagle <wood limbed>
64lbs, 70%letoff, 29" draw, 
291/4" blackhawk vapor pro
292

Oneida black eagle esc
71lbs, 29"draw 29 1/4" black hawk vapor pro
306fps

with my hunting arrows, 
beman ics 400's roughly 460 grains, 
im gettin around 270-280
plenty fast, plenty quiet, 
PLENTY DEADLY 

by the way, i only have 7" of arrow stuck in the dirt after a passthrough, 
what about you?

killed my first deer with 210fps complete passthrough at 16 yards. with 5 inchs of arrow in the dirt. but that was also a 2216 shaft that weighed about 600grains


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

*speed*

What kind of speed is everyone getting with their hunting set ups? If you could post arrow weight, draw length, type of cam and poundage it would be great. 
437 grs.
30 in draw
one cam
80+ lbs
=330s fps


----------



## foggyturtle (May 15, 2005)

Old Mathews 3-D Vapor w/ 67# @ 29" draw:

2413 XX75 w/ 520 grs = 265 fps

XX75 2113 (w/GT 5575 inside) 680 grs = 235 fps

both incl. a 125 gr tip.


----------



## corpsemaker (Jan 24, 2005)

Champion Wolverine
60#
28" Draw
28" Super slam selects 100 gr. tip
total weight around 425 gr.
F.P.S. no idea.


----------



## LA Archer (Aug 8, 2003)

Allegiance
68lbs
28.5" draw
455 grain
272 fps


----------



## DeerDude (Sep 16, 2004)

250 FPS!!!!!


----------



## Black Knight II (Mar 4, 2003)

Black Knight II 64 lbs @ 29"
412 gr acc 3-49 T-100 Broadheads
291 FPS


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

hoyt x-tec
60lbs
27 dl
300 gr arrow
285 fps



ultra tec w/ sprials
64lbs
27 dl
402gr arrow
268 fps


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Headhunter*

1999 Golden Eagle Splitfire 2
70 pounds
420 Gr. Gold Tip
(Includes 5" vanes
and 100 gr muzzy 4 blade)
28"
282 fps

Ran it through the chrono using IBO specs at 330 fps.
I will admit it doesn't have stock limbs. One cracked and
the company replaced the limbs. They don't look like the
original but have no idea what kind they are.

TOO SOON WE GET OLD, TOO LATE WE GET SMART!!


----------



## Black Knight II (Mar 4, 2003)

The only thing fast speeds get you is a fast miss
It's all shot placement thats what counts


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Headhunter*



Black Knight II said:


> The only thing fast speeds get you is a fast miss
> It's all shot placement thats what counts


I agree, but speed gets it to the right place quicker and I have four in the book to prove it! :smile: 

TOO SOON WE GET OLD, TOO LATE WE GET SMART!!


----------



## danbar (Sep 17, 2005)

APA black Mamba at 70# - 30"
350 gr. Carbon Tech Cheetahs
100 Gr Tekan II
3" 3-d Duravanes

337 fps!!!


----------



## danbar (Sep 17, 2005)

APA black Mamba at 70# - 30"
350 gr. Carbon Tech Cheetahs
100 Gr Tekan II
3" 3-d Duravanes

337 fps!!!

Nothin' is sweeter than my Mamba, real fast and accurate ( 8 - 10" groups at 100 yards with a hunting set - up!!!)


----------



## cpickdc (Jul 13, 2005)

*Speed*

Hoyt Ultra Tech
67 lbs @ 27.5
27" GT 5575
263 fps


----------



## Black Knight II (Mar 4, 2003)

HeadHunter said:


> I agree, but speed gets it to the right place quicker and I have four in the book to prove it! :smile:
> 
> TOO SOON WE GET OLD, TOO LATE WE GET SMART!!


HeadHunter my bow is fast 290 fps with a 412gr arrow and I've shot lots of critters with it. But what do you gain over 300fps 3 1/100ths of a second shorter flight time,11f/p of KE,more noise from your bow not to metion wear and tear on the bow,unstable arrows,higher holding poundage don't see the advantage that it would give you. Since the speed of sound is 1100fps your bow noise has been heard by that critter before the arrow even gets there because the speed of sound is 3.5 times faster then you bow. So back to my statement that if you can't put the arrow on target it's just a fast miss. So shoot straight and keep'um in the X-ring


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

I don't know because i don't have a chrony  . I know my set-up isn't a rocket launcher but it's a pleasure to shoot and fast enough for what i use it for and thats hunting.
Maybe someone could look at my set-up and give me an ideal? Thanks!

Bowtech Liberty @ 61lbs & 30" draw
28-1/2 Goldtip 5575 @ 384grs total weight


----------



## HeadHunter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Headhunter*



Black Knight II said:


> HeadHunter my bow is fast 290 fps with a 412gr arrow and I've shot lots of critters with it. But what do you gain over 300fps 3 1/100ths of a second shorter flight time,11f/p of KE,more noise from your bow not to metion wear and tear on the bow,unstable arrows,higher holding poundage don't see the advantage that it would give you. Since the speed of sound is 1100fps your bow noise has been heard by that critter before the arrow even gets there because the speed of sound is 3.5 times faster then you bow. So back to my statement that if you can't put the arrow on target it's just a fast miss. So shoot straight and keep'um in the X-ring


Been heard, yes, but they don't have as much time to duck. I'm shooting 282 fps with a 420 gr arrow out of a 70# bow with 65% letoff. (For kicks I set it up IBO and it was moving along at 330 fps. Surprised me for a 1999
Golden Eagle Splitfire 2.) How long does it take the arrow to travel 20 or 30 yards. I know I wouldn't be able to get out of the way of the arrow and I haven't seen a deer yet that could. I guess the holding weight is something a person gets used to. I haven't had a problem with it. Your point about accuracy is well taken. We must practice diligently, for the sake of the animal, and be able to put the
arrow in the best place for a quick kill. 

Your point about unstable arrows I'll have to take issue with. With 5" vanes I have never had a problem with arrows being unstable. :smile: 

TOO SOON WE GET OLD, TOO LATE WE GET SMART.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Hoyt Super TEC

65 pounds, 28 " draw, 426 grains, 

276 Feet per second and about 72 foot pounds of KE 

4" vanes, Easton Epic 400s, 100 grain GKF Deadhead Demon mechanicals

Shot a 4x4 Buck (8 point depending on where yer from) Friday eve at 25 yrds ...buck was 1/4 towards ... went through the shoulder/ deflected up and broke a vertibrea while taking out a lung .....blood trail was about 10 feet


----------



## Bogenschutze (Sep 9, 2004)

*Speed*

Bowtech Allegiance
62#
28"
Gold Tip 3555 26inch
322 Grain Arrow Set-up/2" Blazers
305 Fps
63 Lbs Ke


----------



## Bogenschutze (Sep 9, 2004)

*Speed*

2005 Bowtech Black Knight
28" Draw
62#
26.5" Max 4's
392 Gr Arrow Set-up
310 Fps
83lbs Ke
Deer Masher!!!


----------



## jwbagm (Dec 12, 2004)

*switchback*

29" draw
400 epics 28" long
386 grains
286 fps


----------



## dirty651 (Aug 28, 2005)

Switchback
71lbs
27" draw
334 grain arrow
290 fps


----------



## gmbler (Jul 28, 2005)

Pearson Venom
29" draw length
68lb 
394gr arrow
282 FPS


----------



## Infamous Zero (Feb 7, 2005)

dirty651 said:


> Switchback
> 71lbs
> 27" draw
> 334 grain arrow
> 290 fps


4.7 gpi?


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

*speeds*

"CRACKERIZED" 
Hoyt Vipertec w/spirals 29" DL 66lbs
425gr Axis
285 fps
76.67 fp/KE


----------



## Buffhubby (Mar 20, 2004)

Fast enough to reach the target! :wink:


----------



## fordtrucks1 (Sep 1, 2005)

allegiance 61 lbs
28 inch draw
26.5 radial weaves
293 fps


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

martin saber
29 1/2" dl
62lbs
350grn arrow
281fps


----------



## bow worx (Mar 19, 2005)

*black mamba*

70#
29"
350 grain arrow/broadhead comb.
carbon express
montec 100
6 5/8 braceheight

332 fps 

smooth and acc.

awesome bow


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

265 with gold tip xt 5575
245 with 2314 selects


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Been a while since anyone posted on this, I thought it was neat to see different speeds from the setups.........

2000 Fred Bear Epic Xtreme (renamed TRX 32 now)
28 inch draw @ 70 lbs with 390 gr. GT 55/75 = 255 FPS

2001 HCA Carbon Four Runner Extreme Pro
28.5 inch draw @ 70 lbs with 390 gr GT 55/75 = 260 FPS
with 370 grain ICS arrows= 270 FPS


----------



## Creekhawg (Oct 7, 2005)

All in my signature. 317 fps


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Speed*

Hoyt Ultramag
26.5" Draw
369 grains
73 lbs
283 fps


----------



## DaFletcher (Feb 12, 2005)

*Bowtech Allegiance*

Bowtech Allegiance
28 1/2 draw
68#
420g Goldtip 
Shootersedge strings and cables
280fps


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

*New Chrono*

I think alot of you fella's and gal's need to have your chronograph re-calibrated, because some of these speeds are just about impossible with some of these set ups...

It's ok to dream I guess


----------



## t4daddy (Jul 27, 2005)

Bowtech Extreme VFT
28 draw
70lbs
369 grains
289 fps


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

2006 Merlin XS camo with Viper cam. Outta the box. 28.5" 60lbs, 33" ATA, 7" brace height:

515g-----241fps
420g-----267fps
350g-----287fps
330g-----294fps
300g-----308fps---IBO legal 5 grains at 28.5" and 60, NOT 70lbs!

Honkin. But still very forgiving too.


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

AR34
54lbs @ 29"
Easton lightspeeds 303 gr
271 fps


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

2003 Patriot VFT
28" draw
64 lbs
408 grain Beman Black Max with blazers and 100 grain Wasp broadheads
263 fps


----------



## Kimbercop (Nov 27, 2005)

Hoyt Razoertec
30" draw
67#'s
Carbon Tech Whitetail XP's with Game tracker weight tubes inserted, 
520Gr.


250FPS


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Where are the Ross, SB XT, Bullet-X, and Trykon speeds?*

Been a while since anyone posted some "Newer" model bows...........


----------



## quickdrawkinker (Feb 13, 2004)

Elite E-500
29" DL
70 lbs
350 grains
324 fps!!!!!!! (as the birth certificate reads)


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

allegiance
60lbs
28"
340grn
293fps


----------



## michael.norman2 (Mar 19, 2006)

*speed and set up*

as of right now
06 bt alleg. "smooth mods."
29" draw plus loop
70#
wb
296fps


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Bowtech Constitution
56#, 29" draw
Pse X weave pro, 326 grain
286fps.


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

Elite E-Force
29/70.5lbs"500" mods.
377 gr. arrow
317fps


----------



## GBurkett (Oct 25, 2003)

Hoyt Supertec (03)
29" draw
66#'s
396 grain Maxima's
301 fps (chronoed at Bedford)


----------



## Elanus axillaris (Mar 17, 2006)

see sig


----------



## CheopisIV (Apr 21, 2006)

No official chrono yet so heres what OT2 tells me

2005 Reflex Gamegetter
Cam.5 @ 29" & 70# 
MZE Drop Away
Nekkid string save for one teeny d-loop
Carbon Express Carbon Rebel
438gn @ 27.75"
Blazer vanes
270fps

Can't wait to get to a shop with a chrono to see whats going on for real, also supposed to be able to get more speed if I can swap out the modules to 65% and drop the arrow tip to something closer to 50gn, again, OT2 says this will be around 280fps.


----------



## MonzaRacer (Jun 11, 2006)

*Speed*

Parker Buck Hunter
60# set at 53#'s
27 in draw
Gold Tip Ultralight X-Cutters 390 grains +-
265 to 268 on all 6 arrows
2 different chronos
wonder what it is now? I put 1 1/2 turnsback into the limb bolts with probably another 1/2 turn left.
:darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

See sig. With speed mod on E-500. Don't know on Energy


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Hoyt Pro Elite w/spirals,XT200 limbs, 27 1/2" dl,at 58 pounds shooting a 300 grain fat boy 284 fps.


----------



## gamblerken (Aug 17, 2005)

*Hoyt Protec*

2001 Protec, 69lbs
31"draw
GT pro 5575, 392 grains
281 fps


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

05' Allegiance 28" 64# 320 gr 308fps

06' Prestige 27.5" 60# 320gr 290fps


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

2006 Bowtech Allegiance:
28" speed draw length modules
70#, with d-loop, fletcher 1/4" peep, hush kit
309 fps with 348 grain arrow
288 fps with 411 grain arrow
283 fps with 433 grain arrow

Mathews Switchback:
28", 71#, 65% L.O., with d-loop & Fletcher 1/4" peep
253 fps with 471 grain arrow
297 fps with 348 grain arrow


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

Trykon XL @ 69 lbs 30" draw

391 gr. A/C/C 3-49 - 291 fps
336 gr. LightSpeed 400 - 317 fps


----------



## cletus1185 (May 26, 2006)

*Switchback*

Switchback XT

29 1/2" draw
390 Grain arrow
73 pounds
294 fps 
drop away rest
also have string loop
string leeches 
heavy serving


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Bowtech Tribute

63lbs
28" Draw
Smooth Mods
375 grain arrow
278 fps 
with all factory silencers installed. Havent chronoed it since I installed the STS.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Trykon XL #72, 27.5" draw, 350 grain, 303 fps


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

Hoyt Trykon
67#
375gr arrow
28.5 DL
278 fps


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Currently at for hunting:

29.5"
73 lbs
Ultratec 05'
420 gr arrow
Spirals 6.0
291


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Hoyt Trykon 
62Lbs .
28 " Draw 
401 Grains of Beman Max 4 
261 FPS 
60.67 KE


----------



## scfletch (Jun 26, 2006)

'06 Browning Illusion
28" draw, 60 lbs.
I've got to figure out my arrow weight... They're Carbon Force X weave 300s,
28 3/4" long with 100 grain tips.
I'm getting 254 fps...
Quiet as a church mouse... It'll definately sneak up on 'em


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

[QUOTE="x" in my sight]What kind of speed is everyone getting with their hunting set ups? If you could post arrow weight, draw length, type of cam and poundage it would be great. 

For me it is.

CSS Encore
P-1 single cam
65#
28" draw
335 grain arrow
263 FPS

Just was wondering if I was in the ball park with everyone else.[/QUOTE]

CSS Swamp Blaster
70#
29" draw
380 gr arrow
282 FPS


----------



## DrJAG2 (Jun 6, 2005)

This year I will use the bow pictured here, which I made myself from white oak







:
64" ntn, drawing 55# @28", shoots a ~500gr arrow around 160 fps.


----------



## mskrecek (Apr 10, 2006)

PSE Carrera, 62 lbs, 28" draw, 390 grain arrows, 268 fps, ~62 ft-lbs KE.


----------



## Luckie (Aug 7, 2005)

Mathews Switchback:
70 lbs
30"
375 grains
296 fps


Elite E-500
70 lbs
30"
375 grains
314 fps


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

05'constitution
29.5 draw
61#
313gr cxl250
293 fps


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

*set up*

06 tribute bowtech
73.5 pound draw
30 inch draw length
352 grain arrow average 329 fps
400 grain arrow average 305 fps
This one I shouldn't post but I will with a 317 grain arrow 340 fps i didn't shoot two arrows cause I didn't want to put to much strain on my limbs.
G5 sight
G5 peep meta 06 model
tru ball release
My bow also has no silencers on it 
75% let off


----------



## kg4tyr (Jul 28, 2004)

Not a hunting setup, and I don't have a speed but can you say *"turtle"*:wink:


----------



## boone43 (Feb 10, 2006)

*My Signature*

Not sure on the arrow grains though. i think around 367. Maybe Higher. My arrows are 27 inches and 8.9GPI but I dont no what my fletchings and inserts weigh or nock. i shoot vapor 4000 verything is what comes with the arrow and a 100 gr head.


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

Diamond Victory Dual cam
70#
27.5 inch draw
300 grain 
275 fps


----------



## mibowhuntr (Apr 29, 2006)

switchback xt
418 gr easton carbon excel
64#
29" 
261 fps 

turned bow up and got new lighter maxima arrows for 3d not been back yet!!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

SOMEBODY PLEASE MAKE THIS STOP!!ukey:


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

Merlin XT 
ViperCam
47lbs 
29 1/2" dl
336grns X10s
258fps

Magnus


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*speed*

Listed in signature


----------



## ManHunter (Sep 10, 2005)

*My Ross*

My Ross 337, at 68 lbs., 29" draw, and shooting a 393 gr. arrow with 4" feathers - with fingers - is shooting 268 fps.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*297 right now*

It'll be over 305 when i put the new strings on it


----------



## 257bob (Jul 18, 2006)

70# 06 Tribute
361 grain maxima
30" draw 

317fps


----------



## Haldir (Oct 20, 2005)

2004 Hoyt Ultratec
Spiral Cam 1/2
30.5 "
60 #
295 gr.

321 fps


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

03 Ultratec
28 3/4"
311 gr
56.5 lbs
285 fps


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Bowtech Allegiance (80#)
28.5" DL
440gr Arrow
@ 296fps.


----------



## Tigerbait (Feb 7, 2006)

With the setup in my signature, at 29" DL and 70#, Kineticam single cam, I am getting 286 fps.

I don't know the exact weight of my arrows. GoldTip Expedition Hunters, 5575's.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

2006 Darton Marauder
59#
28.5"
290 fps
w/ 298 grains series 22

:wink: 


-STEVE


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

*Fast Bow*

2006 Bowtech Allegience
26.5" W/ Fast Modules
71#
355 Gr Arrow
293 Fps


----------



## 2LungKing (Aug 11, 2005)

*speed*

hoyt protec single cam 65# 550+ arrow 33" draw 240 ish fps


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

06 Alegiance with speed module
66 lbs
28" draw
370 gr arrow
291fps.
Nate


----------



## Brew (Apr 11, 2003)

05 Switchback 498 grain arrow 26"/61#=215fps


----------



## Red Rocker (Jun 24, 2006)

Don't know, don't care.


----------



## RedRocket_22 (Oct 18, 2005)

Tell me how loud that guys high country is, and how comfortable it is to shoot that thing with a football helmet on. j/k 

Anyway, I'll chime in here and let you guys know what Crackers squeezed out of our bows on the journey to the bow mecca.

My Allegiance Max-4
@ 29.5 " fast mods w/ 352gr. Maxima 350 331fps!

My roomates Tribute
@ 28.5 " fast mods w/ 359gr. Maxima 250 316fps!

Ask mike if you don't believe me. The guy is a God, thats why we referred to it as the Mecca.


----------



## Firble35 (Jul 6, 2006)

*2006 APA Black Mamba Extreme*

29" draw
80lb draw weight
405 grain arrow
337-339fps consistently
very quite
very accurate


----------



## theheadhunter (Jun 22, 2005)

31-1/2" super slam 2413 arrow
100 gr 3 blade muzzy = 501 gr. arrow setup
PSE dakota 

shoots 282 fps. through my beta master


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

theheadhunter said:


> 31-1/2" super slam 2413 arrow
> 100 gr 3 blade muzzy = 501 gr. arrow setup
> PSE dakota
> 
> shoots 282 fps. through my beta master


That's really fast for 501 grain arrow and a wheel bow.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

06 Storm F-18 Custom
33 3/4 ATA
6" BH
Mathews Max Cam-30"
3" Fred Bear Ball Bearing Idler
CX300 @ 355 grn
70 lbs Draw
321 FPS W/O Peep D-Loop only
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g75/hoosieroutdoorsman/Matilda1.jpg
Storm Cut the limbs down to help lower brace, I did the rest of the customization and set up with Highlander bowstrings and cables.


----------



## o-state1 (Apr 10, 2006)

04 Outback
28"/70lbs/350grs/280fps

SWB XT
28"/70lbs/350grs/285fps

Tribute
29"/70lbs/350grs/301fps


----------



## Navy Chief (Feb 4, 2006)

70# Bowtech Constitution, 33 1/2" dl, 420 grain arrow.....316 fps Crackerized.

With a 350 grain arrow 344 fps. Very quiet, very accurate, very cool.


----------



## GTSHOOTER (Dec 28, 2005)

bowtech allegiance

64#
29"DL
360 GR. GT XT
100 GR. WASP HAMMER SST
294 FPS


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

Mathews Switchback XT

29/70

Easton Axis 400/Muzzy 100 grain

Peep, Loop, no string silencers

Total arrow weight-396 grains

284 FPS


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

06 tribute
30'' snooth mods
380grn GT pro hunter
drop zone rest
peep,dloop,with all fctory silencers
100grn grimrerapers
301fps

06 allegiance
30'' smooth mods
same setup as above
309fps


----------



## jaredolsen (Jul 28, 2006)

HOYT UltraTec xt3000 limbs
31.5 draw length
30.125" arrow
67 lbs.
303 fps


----------



## jaredolsen (Jul 28, 2006)

almost forgot

gold tip ultra light 300's
392 gr


----------



## 383bull (Dec 30, 2005)

06 bowtech allegiance
80 lbs. 30 inch draw fast mods 403 grain = 332fps
437 grain = 324fps
452 grain = 319 fps
475 grain = 305fps

06 elite E-500 500 mod
80 lbs. 30 inch draw 333
324
318 
305


----------



## ILPlumber (Dec 21, 2005)

mathews switchback
60 lb. limbs set at 55 lbs.
353 grain carbon arrow
274 fps


----------



## Justicebro (Dec 24, 2004)

Tribute 61#
28.5" 381gn= 282 fps & 67 lbs K.E


----------



## kdawg84 (Jul 28, 2006)

hoyt trykon 
29"draw 
70#
402gr gold tip xt
284fps


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

ross 331
29''@70lbs.
270fps


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

PSE Fireflite
60 lbs at 29.5".
435 grain easton carbonexcel at about 230 fps according to online calc.


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

*martin*

martin slayer extreme
29" draw
404grain arrow
67#
287fps

think about this, the indians did it with sticks and strings at about 100fps, and killed animals. 

for hunting season, im going heavier arrows and string silencers and probably hope to get around 250-260 with a ton of KE.


----------



## Big Time Hunter (Jun 4, 2005)

*Speed*

2006 BT Allegiance
29 inch draw speed mods
70 lb.

CX 300 363 grains=306 fps

2004 BT Pro 40 Dually
29 inch draw
63 lb.

GT Ultralight 400 328 grains= 312 fps

B T H


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

06 Protec 3000 limbs
27 3/4"
60lbs.
320grn arrow
280fps.


----------



## MontanaKid (Sep 16, 2006)

*matthews q2 xl*

looking for a 27" cam for matthew q2 xl. let me know if you have any dirrection for me.


----------



## Moose mustard (Aug 24, 2006)

surely some of these guys are getting theyre chrono's at fantasyland.com


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

new HCA Sidewinder

speed pro max 6.2g per "
68# 
263g arrow
347fps
70.33KE

quiet, very very quiet


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

elite e 500 70# 30in. dl.430gr.acc s.slims.85grain wac'ems 306fps. cx.3d selects 350 gr.344 fps.


----------



## archer43014 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hoyt V-tec
389 maxima hunter
69lbs
29" draw 
299 pfs


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

[email protected]#
29" draw
370 grain x-weaves
274 f.p.s.


----------



## Moebedda (Sep 16, 2006)

Bowtech Allegiance
29.5" draw
415 grains Easton Axis ST
295 fps @ 67 lbs.
80+ ft/lbs kinetic energy
peep, kisser, stringloop and all the silencing stuff

:laser:


----------



## TNbowslayer (Aug 29, 2006)

Hoyt Lazertec
28" in draw
340 easton epics
297 fps @ 60 lbs


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re Curve speeds Too*

PSE X-Factor, 40 #'s at 28", drawing 29"
ACE 400's ..........217 ft./sec

1970 Black Widow 48#'s at 28", drawing 29" [completely restored]
X-Streem CF's, total weight 445 grs. .......179 Ft./sec.

Pse Impala 36 #'s [a piece of crap].. fishing arrows @ < 70 ft. sec. !!


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

Hoyt Vtec [email protected]
400gr. Easton ACC= 270fps


----------



## jdreddish (Aug 30, 2006)

2006 Bowtech TomKat
smooth modules
27" @ 60lbs
340 grain Maxima Hunter
256fps


----------



## The X Moves (Mar 15, 2005)

Hoyt 2004 UltraElite
60 pounds
31 inch dl
GT 7595 XT Hunters at 32.5 inches, 4 inch feathers, 125 grain tip lumbering in at 465 grains
260 fps

Just under 70 foot-pounds of smack-down.


----------



## JD45 (Aug 20, 2006)

2006 Switchback XT
65 Pounds
350 grain Carbon Express Maxima
275 FPS


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

01 Q2 
373 grains
29" draw, 68#
288 fps


----------



## Strut&Rut (Feb 5, 2006)

*smokin*

Elite E-500 - 500 mods
28 dl
400 grn Goldtip pro hunter 75/95
70#
307fps
350 grn Goldtip Ultralight pro 400
318 fps


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

The Darton is for 3-D, the Elite is my new hunting bow, the edge is last years hunting bow, now my back-up.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Elite E-500 speed mods
28" Dl
388 gr Easton Axis
65 lbs
294 fps


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

Bowtech BK 2
30" @ 68lbs
Gold tip-- 420gr
312 fps

I have had this bow around 340 but shoots really well in the 310 to 320 area.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

see sig. below....



Tim


----------



## oksorb27 (Jan 31, 2005)

Mathews LX 
64lbs
29in 
405gn Easton C2 
278fps
Kinectic Energy 69.46803 PSI


----------



## Luckie (Aug 7, 2005)

Switchback:
375 gr
70#
30"
297 fps
73 ft.-lbs

E-500
375 gr
70#
30"
318 fps
84 ft.-lbs


----------



## billg (Feb 9, 2004)

Parker 33 EZ draw--60lbs==281/2" draw--400gr--235fps--Bill


----------



## Derek Sears (Apr 26, 2006)

Elite E-Force
S-3 cams
29in./70lbs.
405gr Easton ST Axis
306 fps
84.23 ft/lbs.


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

06 Ultraelite
cam1/2
28"
60lbs.
310 arrow
299fps.


----------



## CMTCheeter (Aug 28, 2006)

Elite E-Force
65#
Axis 400 at 29 1/2"
DL at 29 100 grain

Right around 300fps


----------



## aggie2000tx (May 3, 2006)

2006 Bowtech TomKat
62Lbs
28" GT XT Hunter with 100 grain Muzzy
285 FPS


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

pse shark
61#
cam and 1/2
29" draw
gold tip 5575/100 gr. 
4" feathers
372 grains
282 fps


target arrows 5575
80gr. glue in
2 1/4" flex fletch
337 grains
293 fps


----------



## Dash Trash (Sep 26, 2006)

'06 Bowtech Tomkat
70#
28" Draw
speedmods
26" Beaman ICS Venture 327g(total weight)

302 fps

This bow is excellent and I only paid $350 new for the bare bow!


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

Black knight 70/30
2 grain western family tooth pick
1000fps!!!!j/k


----------



## SCbowhunterspbg (Aug 11, 2006)

Trykon 28.5" 
71lbs
410 gr. maxima hunters
278 fps


LX 28" 
74lbs
410 gr. maxima hunters
273 fps


----------



## chromedup (Jul 18, 2006)

Ultratec Cam 1/2
28.5 " draw
59 lbs
GT xt hunters w 100 thunderhead 392 grains
264 fps


----------



## WA Elk hunter (Oct 8, 2006)

Martin Altidude with DynaCam 79# 29.5" draw 505 Gr Carbon express 6075's 286 fps. 91.74 ft lb 
Jennings XLRS Carbon 93 lbs 550 gr 2219 301 fps 113.64 ft lb
Fred Bear Instinct 70 lbs 505 gr 6075 264 fps 78.17 ft lb


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

*post*

:wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

well when I was shooting Bemans and 100gr tips I was getting 262fps with bow set on 60lbs and now with my new arrows Carbon Express 250's I am getting 280fps.


----------



## GameKelso (Oct 15, 2006)

*Guess me & my bow both are out of date*

Im shooting a Mathews FX ...29.5 draw ..61 pounds ...carbon excel 340s..I dont have a clue what my speed is or KE. 
I just won a fred bear instinct, in the process of setting it up now...29 inch draw...61 pounds..carbon express maxima hunter 350s. Dont have a clue on it eather.
Im shooting 100 grain feildpoints & broadheads on both setups.
Anyone have a clue on what there speeds might be or KE ? 
Thanks Waldo


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

E-Force 64.5# 28.5" EZ mods 363 gr arrow 291 fps 68.27# KE.
Allegiance 61# 28" fast mods 363 gr arrow 286 fps 65.95# KE.
Ext VFT 61# 28" 360 gr arrow 280 fps 62.69# KE.


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

06 Allegiance 70#'s 30" Draw, 427 Grain Arrow At 305.....


----------



## tinman1 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Bowtech*

Bowtech Allegiance
30" [email protected] 60lbs
396 [email protected]
Note the signature for other [email protected]$$ Bowtech's


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

Elite E-500
62 lbs
28" draw
S mods

305 grains
322 fps

338 grains
304 fps

470 grains (hunting arrow)
265 fps
73 lbs of KE !!!


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

Switchback 28 " 70 lb.
350 gr. arrow
265+ fps.


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

*speed*

06 allegiance 363 gr maxima 67 lbs 30'' draw=322 fps


----------



## Big Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

04 Hoyt XTEC
30" draw at 62 lbs
Easton lightspeed 400's 28 1/2
325 grains
298-301 fps


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

darton tempist
60 pounds 27'' draw
300 grain arrow
285


----------



## PSECaptnKirk (Dec 24, 2006)

2006 PSE ProSeries Bruin
Approx. 60-63# Draw weight
29.5" DL
420 gr. Carbon Express Predator 3000 arrows
266 fps


Captn---


----------



## coonhound (Jan 27, 2007)

2005 Mathews Outback
28 1/2" draw, 65% letoff
64lb draw
Easton ACC360 29 1/4" long, with 4 2" Blazers & 100grn tip
420 grn total arrow weight

254 Fps, not to fast but adequate, I was really amazed at how consistant it was, +/- 1 fps 5 shots in a row.

****


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

2005 Hoyt Ultramag
Cam and 1/2 65% letoff
28" draw with 
64 lbs draw weight
GT 5575 with 100 gr point (375gr total) 27"
274 fps


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Hoyt Ultratec
31.5" #60 Lbs
CX 300 (30") 100gn tips
292fps
CX200, 75 gn tips 305fps


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

"06 Allegiance, 68#, 29", fast mods., string loop, 480 gr., 277 ft/sec.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

2007 Martin Slayer X
29 inches @ 62 lbs
Gold Tip X-Cutter Pros
345 grains 90 grains tip
309 fps


----------



## alldog74 (Aug 31, 2006)

Mathews SB XT
30" @ 70#
29" Carbon Impacts
377gr w/100 gr thunderheads
306 FPS


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I would say somewhere between 245-255
Hoyt UltraMag
60lbs
29inches
400 grain arrow


----------



## KawVlyCat (Mar 2, 2005)

*Declaration IV*

Declaration IV 
#64 pound
Hooded Super Peep w/insert, loaded string.
443 Grain Terminator Lite Hunter
300 FPS


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

07 Allegiance
70.1lbs.
30.5" 
427grains
298fps


----------



## bowhopper (Jan 22, 2006)

*speed*

ALPINE SILVERADO
65#
29" DRAW
MAXIMA 250 ARROWS
100 GN TIPS
*315 FPS
THIS BOW SMOKES AND IT IS QUIET!!!!!!!!!
$200.00
LESS THEN A MATHEWS OR HOYTE:wink: *


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

Mathews switchback 
28 inch dl
60#
470 grain arrow
234 fps

Oh so quiet....


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

I am shooting the Evotek OnyX at 29" 61lbs. 338gr arrow, 

Speed is 

283 fps


----------



## RickMac (Feb 20, 2007)

PSE Primos 63#
370 gr Aero
27" draw
233 fps

This seems slow to me...........does it to you?


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

RickMac said:


> PSE Primos 63#
> 370 gr Aero
> 27" draw
> 233 fps
> ...


the 27" draw hurts your speed...your losing approx. 20 fps compared to 29"...if you like the bow and can hit where you want then that is what matters...i've seen guys miss really fast...


----------



## killerG (Aug 23, 2006)

2006 APA Black Mamba 65#
405 grain gt arrow
29" draw
307 fps


----------



## rhenj (Aug 14, 2004)

325 FPS, See Sig.


----------



## Weim (Aug 3, 2004)

Hoyt Vulcan
28" at 67lbs
GT UL pro 400 arrows @ 352gr (27' 1/4)
Limb driver rest
297 FPS


----------



## MonzaRacer (Jun 11, 2006)

*My bows*

1: 06 Parker Buck Hunter
60lb 27 in draw
395 grain avg Gold Tip Ultralight X-Cutters
no speed rating
2: 06 Switchback XT w/Black limbs 
70lb/set at 65lbs
27 in draw
395 grain avg Gold Tip Ultralight X-Cutters
272fps


----------



## GruntMan3 (Oct 25, 2005)

*305fps*

My mathews drenalin 29in 71lbs with a 358grain goldtip xt hunter is throwing 305fps.


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

Fred Bear Truth 29.75" draw. 61# 366 Grain arrow 282fps


----------



## mwaym (Dec 21, 2005)

'05 Allegiance.,.... 360 gr estimated...... 62#... 30"..... 301 fps !!!!!


----------



## 07 brute (Jan 26, 2007)

*White tail bow*

PSE Brute 29" 74#,Ultra rest, Ultra nocks,tune a nocks, double STS, and all the Sims dampners (except string leaches) / 27.25" 410gr Carbon Force 400 Black mambas with spintite tips= 302 fps


----------



## Treeskinner (Mar 13, 2006)

06 tribute 28.5 dl
78# draw
nice carbon arrows :zip: 
328fps


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

Cant remember if I have posted in this but I will anyway. Fred Bear Element, peep, 430 grain arrow. About 242 FPS


----------



## PTinCO (Nov 8, 2006)

Conquest 3
262 grain 3-D selects + 85 grn tip
30" draw
62 lbs
282 fps


----------



## bryanmhoff (Feb 22, 2007)

*Specs*

In Signature


----------



## mdnky (Jun 29, 2006)

03 Hoyt Supertec
60.5#, 28", 401gr LightSpeed 340s

278fps & 68.8ft/lbs


----------



## bryanmhoff (Feb 22, 2007)

60.5 # bow with a speed of 278 @ 401 is pretty impressive. What have you done on your bow to increase it's efficiency?


----------



## mdnky (Jun 29, 2006)

Not much. The previous owner installed WC strings, and there's nothing but a dloop and peep on the string. From small signs I've seen (various marks on moveables like cams and limb bolts), I'd say it's a safe bet that it was probably tuned a bit. I haven't really done much to it yet myself, as I mainly bought it to see how I liked shooting lefthanded. The IBO it is 330--calculations say it should shoot about 270 with my setup--so I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

hoyt razortec 
cam & 1/2
68 lbs 
28.5 dl
351 arrow
292 fps


----------



## WV bowhunter (Nov 11, 2006)

06 Tribute
29" draw
70 lb
355 gr. Radial Weave
fast Mod.
315 fps


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

06 Allegiance
60#
28" draw
340 grain arrow
301 fps


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

hoyt vectrix xl
28" draw
498 grain 29" easton full metal jacket 340
72lbs
vector cam and a half
263fps


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

2007 Hoyt Vectrix

70# draw weight

28" draw length

362 grain Beman 9.3

308 feet per second


----------



## sn_lhy (Feb 2, 2007)

i shot 31 inch
beman ics hunter 340
065 FPS


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Synergy

28" DL
70#
388grn arrow
peep and D-loop

306fps


----------



## PJS (Jan 12, 2006)

Mathews SB XT 60lbs
CX Maxima Hunter 250 with Blazers 
29 inch arrows
377 grains
267 fps


----------



## Segundo (Nov 8, 2006)

*!?!?!?!?!?*



rustyfence said:


> 2007 Hoyt Vectrix
> 
> 70# draw weight
> 
> ...


Somewhere in Your "Vectrix" is a label "Vulcan" and a sticker in which a very sharp dressed mouse raises his hat...:shade:


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

CSS System 36 -- Buffalo Big Game Bow
80# - 29.5" draw - OS2 cam
302 f.p.s.
440 grain Carbon 
Muzzy MX-4
2.8 inch vanes helical


----------



## Hkdfrlife (Sep 25, 2006)

*Hunting speeds*

My Trykon at56#
305gr GT 22 series
27" 0n a 28" draw length
285 fps


----------



## Hkdfrlife (Sep 25, 2006)

*Hunting speeds*

My Trykon at56#
305gr GT 22 series
27" 0n a 28" draw length
285 fps

3-D
Mathews Prestige 56# 28" dl
26.5" redline 690's
312 fps


----------



## benningbadboy (Jul 11, 2006)

HCA TSSR 
28.5" draw
70# pull
55 grain point
354fps


----------



## sand wedge (Jul 27, 2005)

New 2007 Pearson Venom H3. 29.5 inch draw length. 64 pound draw weight. 378 grain GT arrow. Set up for hunting. 286 fps and super quiet! Not bad for a $325 bow!


----------



## lonehara (Feb 10, 2006)

Elite E 500
72#
29.5 draw length
436 grain arrow
304 fps


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Elite E500 (Speed mods)
29/71#
Trophy Taker Shakey
Easton Power FLight 340's (430 grain arrow)
318 fps


----------



## tatonka (Nov 29, 2006)

2007 Bowtech Guardian

29" draw
68.5 lbs
377 grain Easton ACC's
295 FPS


----------



## BCguy (Mar 7, 2007)

Bowtech guardian
27.5"@70#377grns
279fps


----------



## eowen37 (Feb 9, 2007)

Bowtech guardian
27" draw
cx200 26" long

1) 325gr arrow, 65lb draw = 278 KE = 55 1/4 ft lbs.
2) 340gr arrow, 65lb draw = 273 KE = 56 1/4 ft lbs.
3) 340gr arrow, 68lb draw = 279 KE = 58 3/4 ft lbs.
4) 350gr arrow, 70lb draw = 279 KE = 60 1/3 ft lbs.

Setup 1 is what i am currently shooting for league, with 100gr tips. Setup 2 & 3 are with 115 grain tips which are the same weight as the broadheads i have ben shootingfor a while. Setup 4 is with 125gr tips.


----------



## PeteTheArcher (Feb 22, 2007)

*Speed Kills*

HCA Carbon Lite
29 in draw
72lbs
250ish grain arrow

340fps...


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

PeteTheArcher said:


> HCA Carbon Lite
> 29 in draw
> 72lbs
> 250ish grain arrow
> ...


250 grain arrow i hope you just hit the wrong key when typing. The lightest you should be shooting out of that set-up is a 360gr arrow


----------



## scottherman1 (Jan 22, 2007)

anyone know where i should be with 04 liberty 30dl set at 60lbs and 30" axis 400 gr with 100 grain tips ? the tag on my bow says 289 fps at 29dl and 60 lbs draw any help would be great ! :embara:


----------



## b_rosext (Dec 31, 2005)

mine is:
hoyt 38 ultra.
vector cam
29"dl
350 grain 3 39 acc
285fps
wait 58lbs


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Don't think he is joking. The new High Country bows can take that low arrow weights, and the manufacturer will keep the warranty down to 3.0 gpp. Yes, there is a lot of controversy over the AMO 6 gpp and the IBO 5 gpp, but if the manufacturer will warranty the setup, why not?
> 
> When my new arrows come in, I will be at 3.2 gpp, and that is what the manufacturer recommends.


I would not want to be shooting beside this. Who cares about the warranty if that limb smacks you in the head???


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*BowTech*

06 Tribute / 07 Guardian 
29" w/Speed Mods / 29"
62 lbs / 70 lbs
386 grn Goldtip / 386 grn Goldtip
283 fps / 294 fps


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> I would not want to be shooting beside this. Who cares about the warranty if that limb smacks you in the head???


Ain't gonna happen. I've been shooting HCA bows and ultralight arrows for three years now and if it was there I'd have seen it.

The Iron Mace I ordered at the Harrisburg show is now shooting at 378 and it doesn't even make any noise doing it.

HCA has basically disproven the basic theory of the 5 gpp limit.


----------



## Mustang1020 (Jan 9, 2007)

see sig for bow

29" draw
72lbs
363gr carbons

303fps
over 206mph


----------



## PennStBowHunter (Feb 2, 2007)

Bowtech Tribute
30" draw
71#
407 gr easton axis
299fps


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bowtech Allegiance
60lb/80% let off
27"draw
325gr easton St Epic W/75gr point
280+


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

'05 Illusion
62# / 28" draw
410 Radial X Weave Pro's
280 fps


----------



## musketeer2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Bowtech Guardian

70#
30" draw
427g arrow - 291fps
376g arrow - 306 fps


----------



## vance (May 9, 2006)

Hoyt Vectrix
57lb
29" draw
390 grain arrow
262 fps


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Z-34*

07 Ben Pearson Z-34 70lbs. 30.5"draw 350gr. Gold tip Ultra 400 324fps / 220.91mph 81.6 KE and a bow for 499.99 not bad.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

badbow148 said:


> 07 Ben Pearson Z-34 70lbs. 30.5"draw 350gr. Gold tip Ultra 400 324fps / 220.91mph 81.6 KE and a bow for 499.99 not bad.



 I know they are sweet bows, but THAT fast....WOW :jaw: 
!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

72# Iron mace 350 grain arrow 27 1/2 draw 318 FPS


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Jan 9, 2007)

07 Commander
30" draw
29" Easton Axsis @ 421 grains
281 FPS


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Ross CR331

27.5" 71#

Spits 380 gains @ 258fps


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

2002 Bowtech Patriot single cam peaked out at 72lbs.
pse stl hunter 300's at 394gr
280fps..


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Ross Cardiac 29" 70# 375 grain= 295 fps


----------



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

Switchback XT
29" @ 70#
420 Epics
285 FPS


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

schmel_me said:


> High country Max extreme
> 
> 74lbs
> 29in draw
> ...


I hope you wear saftey glasses when you shoot cause that MO-FO is fixin to blow up in your face!! Thats less than 3.5 grains per pound!!


----------



## dustinjhorne80 (Mar 19, 2007)

Mathews Switchback
67 lbs.
29" Draw
27.5" Goldtip Pro Hunter with
Spitfire 85 gr. 
Arrow total-375 gr.
287 fps

...........I just walked outside and shot a Carbon Revolution Pro Speed Max with a 25 grain glue in point 220 Grain total!.................... 351fps!!! Oh yeah! I did bottom my poundage out too... Maybe 72lbs?


----------



## TX Rattlesnake (Jan 4, 2007)

'07 Allegiance
28.5"
63 pounds
250 Carbon Express Maximas - 350 grains total weight
Speed mods - 287
Smooth mods - 278


----------



## bkieffer (Jan 1, 2007)

2007 ProElite C2 XT2000
29in 57lb
CX200 290GR. 304FPS:mg: :mg:


----------



## Tomarri (Dec 6, 2005)

'06 Tribute 80#
30" Draw
416 Grain Arrow
321 Fps

'07 Commander 70#
31" Draw 
416 Grain Arrow
301 Fps


----------



## archerjustin (Mar 14, 2007)

Mathews Pestige 74lbs
28" draw
492 grn CX Terminator Hunter Select
277 fps
84 lbs kinetic energy!

Mathews Drenalin 70lbs
28" draw
361 grn Gold Tip Pro Hunter
300 fps
72 lbs kinetic energy


----------



## nutz4bucks (Jan 30, 2007)

Mathews outback
62 lbs
27.5 draw
goldtip 5575
262 feet


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

High Country Archery
Iron Mace 
out of the box
350G arrow 
70# @28" draw 313fps


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*New Toy*

05 Hoyt Ultra-Tec, xt-3000
54 lbs, 29.5 draw
306 grain Beman 9.3
280 fps


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Diamond Black Ice
68#
28"
385gr. beman black max
272fps. Tweaked

Hoyt Trykon XT
64#
28"
385gr. beman black max
277fps. and climbing


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

lla said:


> High Country Archery
> Iron Mace
> out of the box
> 350G arrow
> 70# @28" draw 313fps


I think I'll go back to HC again. That's nuts.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

Mathews Outback @ 28" pulling 65#.400Grn arrow with blazer vanes=270ish.Fast unough for me!:darkbeer:


----------



## SCDeerSlayer (Feb 24, 2006)

2003 PSE Triton
66lbs. at 27"
362gr. Gold tip XT Hunter Advantage Timber
261fps
55ft.lbs. KE


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

2006 BowTech Tribute
66#
29"
Easton St Epic 400 w/ 3" feathers
307 fps



2007 Whisper Creek Sweet Demise
63#
29"
Easton ST Epic 400 w/ 3" feathers
260 fps


----------



## UnlmtdResource (Mar 9, 2007)

'04 Patriot Dual Cam
32" Draw
Speed / Extended Draw / Reduced Let-off Cams
Winners Choice Strings
Axis 340's (397.5 grains)
Quickspin (2.5" veins)
Trophy Taker
328 fps

Not the quietest bow, but she sure puts out the K.E. ( My Commander will be in on Monday, that should take care of the Sound prob )


----------



## foxpaw1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Iron Mace
60#
28in draw
244gr 
324fps

Elite Synergy
60# 28in draw
244gr
324fps


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

BT Allegiance with #1 ESM smooth cam at about 30.5" 70lb with a 385g PSE Radial Hunter arrow at 28" - shooting right ar 300fps with a QAD Ultra Pro rest. Sweet shooting once a stabilizer and sights were put on


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

martin bengal
64#
28" draw
364gr. gold tip

fred bear element
65#
28" draw
378gr. gold tip

fps..........who cares:wink:


----------



## jackdale1970 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Martin Slayer Extreme*

Mine...

28" draw, set at 62.5#
Gold Tip Ultralight 400, 27", 326 grains total weight
three shots..........296, 296, 297

Carbon Express CX300, 27.5", 366 grains total weight with Slick Tricks
three shots........282, 280, 280


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

New X Force
27" draw
60lb
300 gr easton litespeeds
325fps :smile:


----------



## im-ocd (Mar 22, 2007)

*speed*

Current speed:
LX 60# 29'' 325 gr. @ 290 f.p.s.
SB 60# 29'' 325 gr. @ 289 f.p.s.

That is my hunting weight arrow, Allegiance f.p.s. ??? 

The Switchback is currently listed on ebay, that's why I didn't write check the sig. it won't be the same much longer.


----------



## wishbull300 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Mine*

2006 Elite E500
E500 Mods
29" draw
74 lbs
28" Easton Super Slim 340
2" Blazers
100 gr tip
tl arrow 444 gr.
301 fps!


----------



## TGBOWMAN (Nov 7, 2006)

2007 hoyt vulcan
78lbs 29"
435 gr AC Super Slim
307 fps

2007 Guardian
70lbs 29"
412 AC Super Slim
292 fps


----------



## TGBOWMAN (Nov 7, 2006)

Hoyt Vulcan
78lbs 29"draw
435gr AC Super Slim
307 fps

Guardian
70lbs 29"draw
412 AC super Slim
292fps


----------



## moose68 (Feb 9, 2007)

iron mace

27.5" draw/ 70lbs.

350 gr. arrow = 314 fps, thats with a peep and loop

265 gr. arrow = 359 fps, hca warranty goes down to 3gr. per pound


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

27.5 vulcan @60lbs, 360lbs arrow=279fps


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

360gr...sorry....thats with kisser and loop


----------



## HJMinard (Oct 18, 2006)

BT Guardian
29" DL / 61 lbs.
440 gr. arrow - 263 fps


----------



## jpeteK30 (Aug 20, 2005)

07 tomkat
69#
29.5"
365gr
304fps

99 pse 2050
66#
29"
360gr
266fps


----------



## PeteTheArcher (Feb 22, 2007)

*No mis-typing here*



Tn10point said:


> 250 grain arrow i hope you just hit the wrong key when typing. The lightest you should be shooting out of that set-up is a 360gr arrow


I shot that set up for two years. I can't wait to get my Iron Mace...


----------



## BigBuck Man (Feb 23, 2007)

*Understanding Brace Height*

I was reading the X Force reactions and noticed two things. First, this is the most closed minded web site I have ever read. Everyone just wants to trash everyone that doesn't shoot the bow they shoot.
Second, nobody even understands brace height. Most importantly, the static brace height of a bow is not what matters. The real test is the dynamic brace height. That is simply how far the string moves forward on the shot. This is why STS systems are popular. The problem with the STS system is that it dramatically effects nock travel and not in a good way.
For example, if anyone is open minded enough, the X force dynamic brace height when shot on a high speed camera is actually within a 1/4 inch of the other bows tested, even though they have up to 1 1/2 inch higher brace height. 
The other historical problem with short brace height bows is that the arrow is on the string longer. That is eliminated by looking at the dynamic brace height and speed.
Hopefully someone will read this that actually wants to learn something and note just trash what they personally shot.


----------



## arrowslinger155 (Apr 3, 2007)

Switchback XT
29 in. 70#
315 grain carbon rev. speed pro max's
327-331fps


----------



## jesmith18 (Jan 12, 2007)

Ultramag
60# with 30" draw
405 grain Beman ICS Hunters
264 f.p.s


----------



## wayno (Nov 30, 2006)

Apex7 80# 30.5"draw
375 grain 365 fps
480 grain 297 fps


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

06 Martin Bengal
70#
Mpro cam
28" dl
370 gr. carbon gold tip wanta bees
260fps


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Trykon XL*

Trykon XL 

26" DL 
51#'s DW 
285 Gr arrow 
252 FPS


----------



## jason2323 (Sep 16, 2006)

*07 allegiance*

07 allegiance 355 gr 29 inch draw 311 fps fast mods of course 76.25 ke give me that shoulder big guy. :darkbeer:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

XT2000 ProTec, 28", 56#, 430 gr X-Cutter.....232fps! 

With a 320 gr XT 3555 it gets a whopping 265!

XP35 at 28" and 63#, 350 grain UL22.....272fps.


----------



## hairbear21 (Aug 26, 2005)

Just did mine the other day. 
'06 Allegiance, smooth mods
65# 28.5" draw
450gr gold tips

260 FPS

Out of curiosity, how much faster will the bow be for every 1 lb increase in draw weight?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

*X-force*

29.75 draw...65lbs... 330 grain arrow... = 338 FPS..  :darkbeer: 

Same bow 470 grain line jammer..= 288 FPS.. :darkbeer: 

Cheers
Tim


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

'06 Bowtech Allegiance

29"draw

28" beman ics hunters

300 ft/sec

386 grains

77ft/lbs kinetic energy

100gr slick tricks


----------



## bassmatt (Jun 30, 2006)

06 Bowtech Tomkat
31" 
68lbs.
411 gr goldtips blazers
100gr american broad 
316ft/sec


----------



## lonehara (Feb 10, 2006)

*bow speed*

Elite E500 
72.5 lbs.
29.5 draw
443 gr. arrow
299 fps:set1_fishing:


----------



## mrhappypantz (Apr 26, 2007)

martin saber se (custom strings)
65 lb 
335 gr satellite silver arrows
28 draw
296 fps


----------



## Ne Archer (Feb 26, 2007)

2007 bowtech commander
62# with 28" draw 
373g GT pro hunters=268fps
313g GT ultra light = 291 fps


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

Shot my E-500's today through Chrono
1. 70# turned down to 62.8#'s w/500 mods 28" = 296 fps 5 shot ave.
2. 70# turned down to 62.3#'s w/500 mods 28" = 297.4 fps 5 shot ave.
Same arrow GT 5575 @ 366 gr.


----------



## CVJ (Oct 1, 2006)

Elite Synergy
Loop and meta peep
70#
30 inch draw
Maxima 350 w/ broadhead 445 grns
298 fps


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2007)

2006 Hoyt PowerTec
67# 
27"
string loop and peep
Carbon eXpress 200s w/100 gr field point == 334gr total
272 ft/sec


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

*Speeeeeeeeed*

How about an Elite Envy at 70 lbs ,29" draw 420 grain arrow smoking at 318 fps or a 353 grain arrow at 342 fps.


----------



## jdawg240 (Feb 20, 2007)

2007 Bowtech Allegiance
29.5 inch draw
Binary cam
70 lb draw weight
429 grain arrow
296 fps
83.66 KE


----------



## deerkiller25 (Nov 26, 2006)

Guardian, 71 lbs.
Easton A/C/C 3-49, 4 in helical feathers, 359 gr.
27 in. draw, w/ peep, d-loop, and string leeches
275 fps. :wink:

decent speed for such a short draw.


----------



## Big DV (Dec 31, 2006)

Matthews Ulta 2
65# @ 28" draw 
292 FPS
380 grain arrow


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

HCA Max-Extreme
62#
28.5" Draw
291 grain
284fps


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

Black Widow PSAX
45 lb @ 28" Drawing 29
Beman Classic MFX 500 470 grains
174 fps

Now that is smoking LOL


----------



## Garf (Apr 8, 2007)

Bowtech Patriot 2004 Dually
59#
28"
346grain ACE arrow
296fps


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

PSE X Force 
67#
29"
387g arrow
=
314 fps


----------



## jniszczak (Oct 13, 2004)

*Speed*

APA Black Mamba X2
65#
28" draw with Nugent Signature Gold Tip 5575 (388 grains)
277 fps at a Techno Hunt screen 20 yards down range. I gotta believe this baby will be 290ish through a chrono


----------



## kdbass (Jun 28, 2006)

:wink:
Martin Pantera w/ M-Pro 1 cam
67#
30" draw
384 gr arrow(6595 GoldTip w/2 1/4"Quik Spins&100gr NAP Spitfire broadhead)
289 fps

Martin Slayer X-treme w/nitrous cams
67#
30" draw
Same arrow
307 fps


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

*I'll estimate...*

PSE Deerhunter #55 
2016 camohunters
at least under 230fps:rock:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

2005 Martin Slayr SE Nitrous C base cam
29" draw 
65 lbs 
413 grain arrow 
268 fps.


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

New bow, new speed. Joe


----------



## 11hunter11 (Apr 6, 2007)

07 BT Ally
28" draw
63 lbs
GT Pro Hunter 5575 @ 28" W/4" feathers & 100gr tip(dont know the weight)
301 fps


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

07 tribute
30.5" dl, 70#
carbon express cx300,360gr. 315 fps.


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

I have 5 bows but just two of them get kudos for extreme speed!:wink:



My 70 /30 PSE X-Force that will max out at 72lbs. (turned it down a bit to 69 lbs.) Test results at 70:


378grain Goldtip Ted Nugent arrow @ 329!!

353 grain Speed Pro @ 346/347!!

(my hunting arrow) 483 grain Easton FMJ340 @ 293/294! :wink:


---------------------------------------------

My 80 lb. Hoyt Vectrix XL:

440 grain Goldtip Ted Nugent @ 319/320!

(My hunting arrow)483 grain FMJ340 @ 308/309!


The beauty of the 80 lb. Vectrix XL is that it pulls just like a 70 lb. bow! I love my X-Force & Vectrix the most by far! 



Steve


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

*06 allegiance*

06 Allegiance
28.5 draw
64 lbs
370 gr arrow
288fps
smooth draw mods


----------



## VULCAN4ME (Jun 23, 2007)

hoyt vulcan at 72# 350 grain cx300 320 fps.
smooth and quiet


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

New bows...... :wink:

Elite Synergy 28.5"/70.3 = 305 FPS (361 grains)
Ross Cardiac 28.5/71 = 294 FPS (361 grains)


----------



## MURRAYT (Nov 5, 2005)

In the signature.


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

BigBuck Man said:


> I was reading the X Force reactions and noticed two things. First, this is the most closed minded web site I have ever read. Everyone just wants to trash everyone that doesn't shoot the bow they shoot.
> Second, nobody even understands brace height. Most importantly, the static brace height of a bow is not what matters. The real test is the dynamic brace height. That is simply how far the string moves forward on the shot. This is why STS systems are popular. The problem with the STS system is that it dramatically effects nock travel and not in a good way.
> For example, if anyone is open minded enough, the X force dynamic brace height when shot on a high speed camera is actually within a 1/4 inch of the other bows tested, even though they have up to 1 1/2 inch higher brace height.
> The other historical problem with short brace height bows is that the arrow is on the string longer. That is eliminated by looking at the dynamic brace height and speed.
> Hopefully someone will read this that actually wants to learn something and note just trash what they personally shot.


I would like to see this test. Can you point me to it?


----------



## zman1 (Aug 5, 2007)

*bow speed*

hoyt turbo tec 2005
27.5
60#
325 grains
311


----------



## Toby from MO (Dec 16, 2002)

X Force - 6"
68 lb (1 turn off max)
29" (modules)
375 gr. GT Pro Series 22
Whisker Bisquit
Meta Peep
Loop
Kisser

= 321-322 fps

@ 71 lbs it shooting 326-327 fps

Getting Crackerized on Tuesday...oh yeah!!!


----------



## RJL397 (Aug 3, 2007)

'06 Bowtech Allegiance
330 grn cx 3D select @ 26.5" long
28.5" draw @ 65#
308 fps

'06 Hoyt Protec
28.5" draw @ 65#
340 grn cx 3D select @ 27"
288 fps
same bow
500 grn easton x-7's
235 fps
:jazzmatazzes:


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

*bow speed*

see signature for set up. Carbon express arrows on the 68# setup 273fps. FMJ 400's on the 72# setup 286 fps.


----------



## Pettel03 (Feb 27, 2007)

07 Hoyt Vulcan
29" arrow @ 446 grn
29" draw @ 70#'s
equals 284 fps

29" arrow @ 387 grn
29" draw @ 70#'s
equals 304 fps


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i am shooting 250 with a 330 gr arrow with a 25 in draw length at 60#


----------



## Toby from MO (Dec 16, 2002)

Toby from MO said:


> X Force - 6"
> 68 lb (1 turn off max)
> 29" (modules)
> 375 gr. GT Pro Series 22
> ...


Check that speed...just got it "Crackerized"

69 lb
29 1/2" AMO DL
375 gr. GT Pro Series 22
Whisker Bisquit
Meta Peep
Loop
Kisser

= 326fps...Mike got an extra 5fps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

06 old glory
71#
30"
500.35 grains
10 shot average= 278fps


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

Fred Bear Instinct
27.5 in draw
60lbs 
410grain arrow
255 fps


----------



## jkskeet (Jun 24, 2007)

PSE X-Force 

28" draw
70 lbs
352gr.

330 fps...


----------



## kdbass (Jun 28, 2006)

Martin Slayer Extreme
67#
30" draw
GoldTip 7595 @ 384 gr
307 fps

Martin Pantera
67#
30" draw
GoldTip 7595 @ 384 gr
274 fps

Martin Saber
67#
30" draw
GoldTip 7595 @ 384 gr
269 fps


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Mission X3 28" #65 with a Axis 400 and 100 grain tip.....266 fps


----------



## theheadhunter (Jun 22, 2005)

mdewitt71, my bow is not a wheel bow. It is a 2 cam bow.


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

Hoyt 38 Pro XL
48 lbs
2315 X7
Really heavy
180 fps

don't need more than that for indoor spots


----------



## bowtechhunter64 (Jul 19, 2007)

fast enough


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Hoyt 38 Ultra
61.4 lbs
29.25" draw
399 gr Easton Super Slims
266 fps


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2005)

'04 Mathews conquest 3
28" DL
72#
380 grains Carbon Express 3D max
280 fps

Hoyt Vectrix XL
28.5" DL
71#
360 grains Easton Lightspeed 400
303 fps


----------



## carpboss (Jul 23, 2007)

High country iron mace 

29" draw 

56lbs 

250gr. arrow

352fps


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

*Faaaaassst!*

'05 Hoyt ProTec!​Kwikee Kwiver​Gold Tip's X-Cutter (cut at 28")​Tri-Loc broadheads​Vibracheck stab​Truball caliper release​Toxonics sight​Golden Key Premier rest​*305 FPS!*​


----------



## rancid69 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Turbotec Cam.5*

Cam.5 on 28in draw 
63lbs 387grain axis arrow 

293fps i have a set of limbs that go to 74lbs that will be on it next year.

LOL cant wait.
Guy


----------



## silvertip68 (May 13, 2006)

PSE X-Force
26" Draw Length
27" 250 Maxima (336 Grains)
65 Pound Draw Weight

292 feet per second


----------



## SWJ (Sep 18, 2007)

PSE X FORCE
27 draw
64 pounds
355 grain
300 fps


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I think i posted here once but i changed bows since then. they are all in my sig!!:wink:


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

2006 Hoyt pro-elite
28.5" DL
60 Lbs
CE maxima's 250, 29" with 4" feathers, 100 gr G5 broad heads

287 fps...


----------



## shilo (May 16, 2006)

07 allegiance 28" fast mods 67lbs 426gr arrows 267fps 67ft/lbs energy


----------



## lonewolfentak (Jan 13, 2007)

*for me*

07 bowtech ally 
71Lbs
30" Draw
327 grain axis
308-311fps


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wink: 280 with 4" Duravane Savage


----------



## deer chaser (Feb 7, 2008)

*hunting bow speed*

2008 martin slayer xtreme,C.A.T. cam 29" draw 350 g. arrow 70 lb 335fps 2005 martin slayr se nitrous cam 29" draw 325 g. arrow 60lb. 300fps


----------



## deadlydave (Mar 14, 2008)

2008 hunting set up:

2008 Bowtech Guardian, 71#, 30" draw, Carbon Express 350's with 100gr Shuttle T-Lock broadheads, Blazer wraps and FOBS. Total arrow weight 410gr.
Arrow speed 314 fps.


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

07 guardian

402grain beman mfx
66#
29" dl
276fps


----------



## simi06 (Apr 8, 2008)

06' Renegade SX-5
265 fps down hill
26" inch draw
350 grain GT


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

82nd Airborne
65#
29DL
349.7 fatboy 320
369.5 Axis 311


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

pse x-force dream season
29 inches
312 grain 3-d lightspeed 
60 lbs
317 fps


----------



## gutjuice (Dec 24, 2006)

Hoyt X-Tec

30.5 draw length
70 lb
485 gr. arrow

=283 fps


----------



## Tylord (Apr 4, 2008)

schmel_me said:


> High country Max extreme
> 
> 74lbs
> 29in draw
> ...


Are you asking to break your bow?
I hope you know IBO is 5 gr/lb = 370gr.


----------



## Tylord (Apr 4, 2008)

K working on setting up a x-force 6 lookin to make it s a smoking fast bow but so far my guess (and correct me if im in the wrong nieghborhood of what this bow should shoot)

#60 29.5" DL
B2 strings
specialty hooded peep
d-loop
Limbdriver rest
~320-330Grain arrow (looking at pro series 22's 300 spine with fobs and 100gr tips)

now like i said correct me if in wrong but hoping to get around 315-320 fps


then I have:
05' switchback
29.5" DL
395gr arrow
62#
278Fps
_______


----------



## birdman (Apr 24, 2004)

mathews z max
61#
30" draw
360 grn cx 200
301 fps
steelhead= deadly


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

its in the sig


----------



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

*my 4 fastest*

apa black mamba xtreme 70lb28"
350gr x weave = 327fps

apa black mamba xtreme 59lb29"
300gr xweave = 324

pse x force 70lb 29"
350gr x weave = 344fps

pse firestormx 71lb 29" 
350gr xweave = 307fps


----------



## 2xR (Dec 11, 2007)

*Little GTO*

Check my signature...


----------



## deadlydave (Mar 14, 2008)

*Guardian Speed*

2008 Bowtech Guardian, 71#, 30" draw
Carbon Express Maxima 350, Blazer wraps, 100 gr. Shuttle T-Lock broadheads and FOBS. Total arrow weight 410. 314fps.


----------



## eagle24 (Apr 10, 2008)

54# @ 29" Harrelson Longbow, 52O grain arrow, 4-blade stinger, @ 166 fps.


----------



## coloradobound (Mar 18, 2008)

*Two Speed Demons*

2008 Bowtech Allegiance 29" 67# Speed Mods
Doinker Stabilizer
Viper Pro Sight
Dual STS
Limbdriver arrow rest
410gr Carbon Express Kevlar 305fps 84.7 lbs KE

2008 PSE X-force Dream Season 29" Draw 66.5 lbs
Posten Stabilizer
Viper Pro Sight
Vital Gear drop away rest
STS
Carbon Express Line Jammers 334 gr 325 fps
Carbon express 410 gr Kevlar 303 fps 83.6 lbs of KE

2008 High Country Iron Mace 28" Draw 67 lbs
Posten Stabilizer
limbdriver arrow rest
302 gr Carbon Express Line Jammers 339 fps



Viper Pro Sights


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

07 allegiance, 27.5 DL, 70lbs, 272 fps with a 416gr easton FMJ. Thats over 68lbs of KE... Needless to say, it hits hard!


----------



## DropAway 21643 (Mar 10, 2008)

07 Guardian
61#
27.5 DL
375 grn Vapor Arrows
270 fps


----------



## 4hibux (May 3, 2008)

2007 Mathew Drenalin 60 lbs. 29 in. 300 gr. 305fps...less than 55 db in noise after a few add ons


----------



## SPEED_FREAK101 (Apr 18, 2008)

08 HC speed force, 70#, 27" draw, 230g arrow, 351 fps.


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

See signature & 70lbs draw weight


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

Bowtech 82nd 
68#
30" dl
437gr arrow
Loop, peep, cat whiskers, and limbdriver

318 fps


----------



## xaal (Jan 30, 2008)

x-force 6
st epic 400 - 383 grain arrow
63#
28" draw
302 FPS


----------



## DDP (Aug 13, 2004)

06 Ally 29# 70# 
367 Gr Goldtips Estimated
280FPS


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

bowtech equalizer

26" draw
59#
388 grain arrow
253 fps/ 55 lbs ke


----------



## ckelley96 (Jul 15, 2008)

07 drenlin 30" draw 63lbs x-weave 200 stl 100 grain piston point broadhead,arrow weight 349grains 308.5fps


----------



## BowArk (Jul 27, 2007)

*Alliegance*

28 inch draw
64 lbs
400 grain arrow

277 fps.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Bowtech 82nd airbourne 27" draw, 70lbs 450gn arrow at 283fps.


----------



## sclark (Apr 10, 2007)

*82nd Airborne*

29" draw
360gr GT 5575
64#
452x cables and string
325fps
with the right BH would probably get a clean pass thru on an elephant and keep going.lol


----------



## buckhntr16 (Nov 11, 2008)

high country force
29in draw
345grain shaft 
58 lbs 
294fps


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Diamond Rapture
26" draw
344 grain arrow
60 lbs
247 fps


----------



## Wingnutt (Jul 20, 2008)

Katera

72# @ 29"

27" lightspeeds 340 spine, 85GR point, 2" blazers.

322 fps.


----------



## bbs383ci (May 14, 2008)

bowtech general 
27.5 in. draw
GT expedition 
around 353 gr.
70# draw
292 FPS. :moon:

dustin


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

Diamond Black Ice
70 lb
28 inch draw
axis 400 at 415 gr with 100 gr broadhead
280 fps
And I must add be blowing through every thing deer, targets and the groups unbelievable


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

2009 Alphamax 35
61# 29" DRAW
305.5 GR ARROW
316 fps


----------



## bowtech jsat 50 (Aug 24, 2007)

07 guardian 70# 28" draw easton fmj 455 grains 259 fps


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

72# Hoyt Protec (65% letoff)
29" draw
411 grain arrow (w 4" helical feather fletch)
272 FPS


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

SuperTec / Spirals / 35.5 ATA / 5.75 brace height
61.5# , 28.5 DL , 58% letoff
AXIS N-Fused 400 / 383 grain arrow
287 fps @ 70# KE


----------



## smitty72 (Jan 29, 2006)

See my sig. :shade:


----------



## MI AR32 (Jan 13, 2008)

2006 AR 32
63#
28" Draw
385 gr Arrow
271 fps

2008 X-force 7
60# 
28" Draw
385 gr Arrow
291 fps


----------



## dgriggs10 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Drenalin speed*

Mathews Drenalin
29" winners choice strings
set @ 64 lbs. with 338 grain arrow
speed = 291
same set up with bow poundage @ 72
speed = 310


----------



## gdzfast12 (Nov 18, 2008)

Reflex Charger: 338 gr. arrow 28.5in @ 70lbs 302fps

My new monster (est.) 28.5in @ 80lbs 510gr arrow, 300fps-ish 
@ about 102lbs of K.E.!!!!!


----------



## bowhunter22405 (Nov 20, 2008)

Drenelin 61#
Gold Tip 75-95 373
28" dl 
272
My state requires 6 grains per pound of draw weight:shade:


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

66lbs 
394 grains
283 fps
70lbs 0f KE


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Bear Truth
Single Cam
29" Draw
64#
239fps
Not sure the arrow weight but I'm shooting FMJ 340s with blazers and 100gr tips.


----------



## notenoughhuntin (Dec 1, 2008)

HCA
Carbon 4-runner
275 fps


----------



## normanrd (Nov 29, 2008)

2009 HCA Speed Pro
28 1/2"
68#
339 grains @ 318 fps
76.14 ft/# k.e, 15.4 #/ft momentum


----------



## tileman (Jan 26, 2008)

Hoyt Katera
70#
28.5 DL
450 grain Axis
275 fps


----------



## scottieoutwest (Aug 6, 2008)

gdzfast12 said:


> Reflex Charger: 338 gr. arrow 28.5in @ 70lbs 302fps
> 
> My new monster (est.) 28.5in @ 80lbs 510gr arrow, 300fps-ish
> @ about 102lbs of K.E.!!!!!


102? Big deal! APA Black Mamba X1 gets nearly 112! It's only good if you can hit your target.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

martin tracer 2
26.5 or 27 inch draw idk which
60 lbs
carbon expres maxima 27 or 28 inch with 100 grain fp

235 fps its slow but very smooth and dead balls on accurate.


----------



## Bowhunter0789 (Dec 1, 2008)

73# black ice
29 in draw
380 grain arrrow
308 fps


----------



## jonnyriabov (Aug 19, 2008)

katera

27.5 draw
70lbs
390 grain arrow
302fps


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

Mirage tc
63#
28'' draw
5575xt gold tips
100 grn. tip
379 grn. arrow
286 fps.


----------



## 717archer (Oct 21, 2008)

Mathews Switchback
26" draw
63 lbs
225fps



most likely going to buy a new monster once they hit the shelves.


----------



## DBL4ARMSHIVVER (May 1, 2008)

In the sig.


----------



## deerjunkie (Jan 14, 2008)

Elite GTO
29"
70LB
381gr arrow
307fps

Elite Synergy
29"
66lb
381gr arrow
301fps

Ross Cardiac
29"
71.2lb
381gr arrow
290fps


----------



## bustumup (Oct 9, 2008)

Elite GTO 500 28.5"draw @70lbs.
Carbon Express Kevlar Aramids 480 grains
294 fps


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Just picked up a new Drealin Ld To give a try. Got it set up shooting my hunting arrows at 250 fps. Perfect speed for me and broadheads. Shot my 3D arrows out of it and got 280 easily


----------



## rhenj (Aug 14, 2004)

My new toy (which shot two deer this year :shade 2009 High Country Speed Pro 29" 80#, High Country speed pro max arrows with fobs steering and Muzzy phantom 80 gr blazing the trail at 378 FPS!!!. 

My power bow has been tinkered with so now it is a 2005 Crackerized Bowtech Allegiance 29" 100# lobbing a 620 grain CT Safari steered by Blazers and led by 145 Grain Bear Razorheads at 290 FPS in that 120ish ft/lbs of KE range.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

08 101st airborne 28in with peep d loop and string leeches shooting a 410 grain axis nano at 292 with 77lbs of enegry


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

The Iron Mace in my sig is shooting a 417 grain arrow 279fps at 62#. I have not shot the Allegiance through the Chrony yet but I am guessing it is shooting the 437 grain arrows I am using somewhere in the 295fps range at 73#


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

Martin Firecat 26" draw 58# 285 gr arrow 287fps


----------



## Last Cast (Sep 11, 2006)

*Hoyt Katera XL*

see my sig


----------



## westpadeadeye (Feb 13, 2008)

*X force ss*

64 pds 340 gr arrow and 313fps


----------



## storm5 (Nov 5, 2007)

2007 PSE X Force.
30" 68lbs
500grs Carbon force 400 
290 Fps
77db measured 4” from the arrow rest.
Going to South Africa in February :darkbeer:


----------



## rescue.tech (Feb 18, 2006)

08 guardian 

74lbs
30.5 draw
28" 340 n fuse axis
439 grn arrow
________________

306 fps


----------



## RebelDrummer (Oct 29, 2008)

*speeds....*

DXT
70# draw...
353 gr. arrow...
309 f.p.s...


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Arrow Speed*

My Target Bow

I have my own Chrono and try different arrows, but my best to date for each of my bows is when all set at 60 pounds with a trigger release, except I use fingers for my Recurve.

*08 Hoyt Proelite *XT 3000 limbs,Nap Fallaway rest
60lbs
28.5 in draw with trigger release
360grain Bemans at 29"inches
250fps
406 grain Easton X7 2312 at 29 inches
263 fps , then I went ***?
Once I change my C2 Cams to 2.5 29.5 inch draw I will be picking up about 10 fps more. So my Hoyt will shoot 270 fps.


*Oneida Aeroforce 1992*
60lbs
30in draw
406 grain Easton X7 2312 at 29 inches
258fps

*Martin Bengal 1995*
60lbs
30in draw
406 grain Easton X7 2312 at 29 inches
256fps
Though at one time I had it at 75 pounds, overdraw, 26inch 2214s at 340 grains and it was shooting 315 fps. I sounded like Hell on Earth!

*Martin Cougar Magnum 1983*[/B]
60lbs
30in draw
360 grain Bemans at 29 inches
240fps

*Chekmate Hunter Recurve 2008*[/B]
65lbs
30in draw
370 grain Easton X7 2312 at 28 inches
240fps


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

Drenalin #69.75 490g FMJ 270fps


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

28" Dren with loop and whiskers. 74# shooting N-fused 340's weighing 425 gr.=285 fps.

SCFox


----------



## clean shot (Mar 18, 2006)

*Favorite Hunting rig*

For me my favorite hunting Bow is set up:
Elite E-500, 500 mods
62#
27.5" DL
374 grain arrow
286 fps

This baby pounds em!


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

Elite Energy 55# 500 Mods 
360gr. GT Arrow
28" Draw
275fps


----------



## RebelDrummer (Oct 29, 2008)

1bigtaco said:


> Your joking right................? 3.4 gpp.......no one is that ignorant........right?



well....its not him, b/c High Country warrants their limbs to 3 g.p.i.!!!! and they sell their arrows at those sizes....AND they get CRAZY speeds!!!!.............AND.....they dont crack limbs or jack up the bows!!!!! Look them up, do a little research.


----------



## KactusJak (Dec 1, 2008)

Switchback XT

67lbs
29" Draw
Whisker Biscuit
String Splitter
Cat Whiskers
Easton Excel 400grain
266 FPS


----------



## coverman (Jan 10, 2009)

*New Equipment*

I invested in a Martin Wildcat bow. 

70 lbs
31 1/2" draw
Gold Tip Hunter XT graphite arrows
Whisker Biscuit 
308 fps

Windy River Archery in Hood River


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

2008 Hoyt Katera Z3 cams,28" draw,59# MPSI Bushmaster rest,easton powerflight 340's total weight is 425 grains..256 F.P.S.


----------



## scotta (Jan 10, 2009)

mine is 
07 elite synergy
364 grain gt 5575 pro hunter
64#
304fps


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

hoyt ultraelite....spiral cam.....30.75 dl....72 lbs....350 gr arrow.....347 fps


----------



## normanrd (Nov 29, 2008)

2009 HCA Speed Pro, 68#, 28.5" DL, 339 grains @320 fps.


----------



## CR 82nd (Dec 28, 2008)

2008 82nd Airborne
28in draw
395 grain arrow
71lb draw
308fps


----------



## killsnake1 (Dec 18, 2008)

*speed force*

2008 high country speed force 25.5 inch draw 240 grain arrow 68 pounds=350fps


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I think right now somewhere around 220-230. 30.75" draw or so, 58# or so, 538 grain arrow.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

Diamond Black Ice
28 Draw
70lb
419 grain Axis 400 28.5 
100 grain Montec
2 inch Blazers
277 fps
73 lbs KE


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

09 Dream Season GX

#82

29"

529 grain FMJ 300

298 fps

104+ KE


----------



## Pietatil (Dec 19, 2008)

40# PSE Impala 
180 fps 

getting....
80# Woomera longbow 
260 fps (damn quick for a longbow)


----------



## LPPLAYER59 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Marquis - 289 fps*

08 Diamond Marquis

70lbs, 29 in draw, 26 3/8" Maxima Hunter 350, Striker 125's, = 395 grains @ 289 fps.


----------



## Shadow Tracker (Dec 8, 2007)

o8 82nd airbourne 64# (with replaced limbs) 313fps


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

2008 Darton pro 2000

370grn
27 draw
260fps


----------



## Big Daddy M (Dec 28, 2004)

2008 X-force
66 lb draw
28.5" dl
380 gn arrow
319 fps

2008 Money Maker X
50 lb draw
28.5" dl
360 gn arrow
220 fps


----------



## killing machine (Feb 7, 2009)

"x" in my sight said:


> What kind of speed is everyone getting with their hunting set ups? If you could post arrow weight, draw length, type of cam and poundage it would be great.
> 
> For me it is.
> 
> ...


mathews dxt 27.5 70# 370gr 378fps


----------



## lovemylegacy (Jun 11, 2006)

*Speed*

Mathews Drenalin, 325 grain arrow, 300+fps,28.5"draw


----------



## poncho206 (Jan 2, 2009)

Martin Firecat
56 lbs
29" draw
388 grn arrow
266 fps


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

09' X-force Dream Season
70# 30"
417 gr arrow
316fps
with peep, loop, and Whisker Biscuit rest


----------



## sundad35 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Mathews Hyperlite*
70#
29" draw
369gr 
2.25" quikspins w/4"wraps
Easton Flatlines
= 302fps


----------



## cont520 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bowtech Admiral
29'' draw length 
71.6 lbs
360 grain arrow 
306 fps


----------



## dracer173 (Jan 26, 2009)

diamond nirrous
30'draw
336 arrow weight
60lb
295fps


----------



## cyclegrip (Jan 13, 2009)

MagnaTec
29" draw
64#
400grain lightspeed
262fps


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

AR34 Ram1/2
30 inch draw
66lbs
417gr GoldTip xt7595
274fps


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

"x" in my sight said:


> What kind of speed is everyone getting with their hunting set ups? If you could post arrow weight, draw length, type of cam and poundage it would be great.
> 
> For me it is.
> 
> ...


PSE Rogue
single NRG cam
75#
28.5 draw
433 grain arrow
270 FPS


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

killing machine said:


> mathews dxt 27.5 70# 370gr 378fps


:mg: :mg: :mg:
did you hit the right key


----------



## kdbass (Jun 28, 2006)

Martin Slayr-X w/CatCams
30" draw
384 gr GoldTip Pro [email protected] 28" with 100 gr SlickTricks and 2 1/4" QuikSpins
63#
297 fps:thumbs_up


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

07 PSE Mossy Oak X
74lb 29" draw
NRG X cam
400gr Beman ICS Hunters
bout 260 -265fps


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Bowtech General 

draw 28 1/4" 

weight 67lbs. 

arrow 377 grns.

speed 276 fps


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

PSE ROGUE said:


> PSE Rogue
> single NRG cam
> 75#
> 28.5 draw
> ...


How did you get the rogue to shoot that fast? I may need to do some tweakin' on 'ol Mossy.

And I can't be the 666th reply to this tread so...


----------



## HCA #1 (Jul 8, 2008)

09 Speed Pro
75 pounds 29 inch draw
250 grain arrow
396fps


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

HCA #1 said:


> 09 Speed Pro
> 75 pounds 29 inch draw
> 250 grain arrow
> 396fps


Congratulations, your bow no longer has a warranty and it will explode soon enough lol


----------



## HCA #1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Not when you buy a high country I have been shooting it like that for about 2 weeks high country will warranty it down to 3 grans


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

HCA #1 said:


> Not when you buy a high country I have been shooting it like that for about 2 weeks high country will warranty it down to 3 grans


hmm.......*slams door and leaving to buy a new high country bow.*


----------



## naughty1 (Dec 17, 2008)

07 Elite Synergy 29.2/68 387grn 25grns on string 322w/speed mods 312/smooth, same bow 80lb limbs 400grn 330 w97.68ke


----------



## brandon102280 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Reezen*

Reezen 7.0 30"@70Lbs 350gr arrow 305fps... Not 340 as advertised LOL :mg:


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

high Country Supreme pro, 62lbs,318 grn arrow,27in draw, 293Fps


----------



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

2009 PSE Bow Madness XL
Single Cam
60# Draw Weight
28.5" Draw Length
311 Grain Maxima 250 Arrow
Smokin' at 294 FPS!!!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

See Sig


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mathews DXT
28.5" DL
pulling 61#
366 grain arrow
meta peep
280 +/- 2-3fps

good enough for turkeys, whitetails, and the occasional tomcat that impregnates my barn cats :darkbeer:


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

brandon102280 said:


> Reezen 7.0 30"@70Lbs 350gr arrow 305fps... Not 340 as advertised LOL :mg:


Reezen 7.0 is only 330 IBO


----------



## HCA #1 (Jul 8, 2008)

how about 335 is what the Reezen 7 ibo's at


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

Ridgeline 32 @ 68#
27" draw
368 grain goldtip xt
265 fps


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

HCA #1 said:


> how about 335 is what the Reezen 7 ibo's at


whoops. That is what it is. Damnit, i'm not on my game today!


----------



## HCA #1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Mig said:


> whoops. That is what it is. Damnit, i'm not on my game today!


haha didn't mean nothing by it I really don't care what they ibo at i don't shoot one


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Darton Pro 3000
28 inch draw
58 pound weight
300 grain victory X-ringer
298 FPS.
Not bad for short draw and light weight!!!


----------



## Brokenarrow320 (Feb 1, 2009)

08 reflex charger
70lb
28.5'' dl
365grs
286fps


----------



## deertag1966 (Aug 29, 2007)

2008 hoyt katera xl 256 F.P.S. 
cam 1/2 plus what whats it mean


----------



## badluckmike (Jan 19, 2008)

28"-350gr. 55#
DXT-262 fps
SBXT-250 fps


----------



## FeetUp (Dec 26, 2008)

AM32 - Stock
65#
29"
400 gr.
peep
loop
284 fps


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

*Elite*

Elite z28
61# 30''
400gr @ 305fps
Bianary cam is the only way to go.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Hoyt Katera
29 inch
66 lbs
390 gr arrow 
@ 290 fps


----------



## speed pro (Jan 15, 2009)

*speed pro*

Bow HCA Speed Pro with Winners Choice strings and Barnsdale limbs

Arrows Speed Pro Max 5.5 High Grade Carbon 

Total arrow weight 275 grains with broadhead [ 75gr.] small vanes
Bow 70 lbs @ 31.5 in. draw

Speed 404 fps 1st pin @ 40yds 5th pin @ 80yds. [ For Elk hunting ]

15 total Elk Kills and passthroughs on all kills in the past 12 years

Have been shooting lightweight arrows and broadheads for 20 yrs. and the Speed Pro Arrows for approx. 6 yrs.


----------



## Timbo hunt (Jul 15, 2007)

*HCA Speed Force*

2008 HCA Speed force

29" draw
72 lbs
362 grain arrow 
d loop, peep, and bow jax on string
319 FPS


----------



## rokclimber123 (Feb 28, 2009)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 miles per milli second


----------



## knapper (Mar 26, 2007)

Hoyt AM 35 70# 
29" draw 
Easton ST. epic 468grns 
125grn t-lock BH. 
294 fps


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Elite GTO
28"
Xweave 300's
365 grains
73lbs
333fps


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Speed*

Mathews Legacy, [email protected] 61#, 29.5 drawlength, 330grn. VForceHV350V-1 =
300fps.


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

brandon102280 said:


> Reezen 7.0 30"@70Lbs 350gr arrow 305fps... Not 340 as advertised LOL :mg:


thats odd, my 7.0 is 28.25" dl and with a 398 grn I get 299-300? I'd do some checking into that one

Prestige 56#, 280 grn, 28" is 302fps


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Reezen 6.5
70#
30"
28.5" Gold Tip 5575 XT shaft with 100 gr tip "no scale"

316 fps


----------



## lemaster5102 (Jan 10, 2009)

2009 alphamax 32
29.5
70#
easton axis 340 28.5" 435g
284fps


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

07 Guardian 29" 65# 294


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 21, 2007)

05 Bowtech Allegiance
29" draw
64 lbs.
382 gr. arrow
295 fps.

Great thread so far, but let's please keep it real guys. It's obvious that some of the speeds posted are BS. I won't mention names. If you haven't weighed your arrow and shot it through a chronograph, you shouldn't be posting.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

2008 Hoyt Katera
28" draw
72#
375 gr arrow

302 fps


----------



## Rj 1 (Jan 8, 2004)

05 Mathews LX
30" draw
28" GT Pro Hunter
100gr field point
2" Blazers
396gr total weight
70lb draw
*297 FPS*


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*signature*

its in my signature. X-force has been a fast one. I shot a parker pheonix 34 with the regular axis at 268...this one is at 307


----------



## SPEED_FREAK101 (Apr 18, 2008)

*08' hca speed force*

HCA speed force
27"/72#
240 gr speedpro max
348 fps
:thumbs_up


----------



## killing machine (Feb 7, 2009)

"x" in my sight said:


> What kind of speed is everyone getting with their hunting set ups? If you could post arrow weight, draw length, type of cam and poundage it would be great.
> 
> For me it is.
> 
> ...


hey **** ups my budys getting 372 wit his 82nd air wit 95# limbes and a 360gr at 31in


----------



## jsparks (Mar 1, 2008)

Reezen 7.0
29"
70 plus#
386 gr. Easton Lightspeed
307fps


----------



## fulldraw5 (Aug 24, 2008)

Dxt
27'' 65lbs
easton lightspeed 400s
370grns
271fps


----------



## Blackknight (Apr 1, 2007)

HCA Speed Force
50#'s 28" draw
329 grain CX Maxima 250
290 fps


----------



## bowstretch (Dec 26, 2008)

am 32 bone collector

70# 30 dL
maxima 250's, 350 grains

324.6 fps


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Target and Hunting 3D setup*

My 2007 Hoyt ProElite XT3000 with C2s @ 50# for FITA
with 29.5DL with 28" arrows ACC 3-28 500s at 337 grains
30-90 meters 
249FPS

My 2008 Hoyt ProElite XT 2000 Cam1/2 65# for 3D Shoots 
Victory X Arrows 330 Grains
286 FPS

My 1992 Martin Bengal 70# for Hunting Deer, Elk, Moose
425 Grain Arrow Bemans at 264 fps

2008 Chekmate Recurve Hunter II 65# for Turkey, Geese, Partridge
28" 2117 Easton Flu Flus 360 grains
240 FPS

1982 Martin Cougar 60#, Beaman Hunters 30" judo points for small game
236 FPS

1992 Oneida Aeroforce 70# 2000 grain arrow for Bowfishing
180 FPS

Billion year old rocks I find in my yard to throw at coyotes, bears and cougars who go through my trash and the odd homeless person who walks onto my property.

Speed 70-100 mph 

(I'd use my bow and arrow, but then I remember I live on the Left Coast of NANCY BOY CANADA!)


----------



## LimbsaverKeenan (Dec 2, 2008)

arrows are 375 grains draw length is 29" check the sig:wink:


----------



## electric sheep (Mar 23, 2009)

speed pro said:


> Bow HCA Speed Pro with Winners Choice strings and Barnsdale limbs
> 
> Arrows Speed Pro Max 5.5 High Grade Carbon
> 
> ...


 Any limb damage? How long does a bow last shooting such under weight arrows? Not bashing just curios, i went from relative light weight to medium recently and prefer it.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

*Darton Pro3500*

29 inch draw, 302-304gr arrows, @ 60lbs. 333.4 fps. and still climbing!


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

*28.5", 59 pounds, loop, meta-peep. 
388 gr. Beman ICSH @ 287 FPS
301 gr. Carbon Tech Cheetah @ 318 FPS*


----------



## cctech3 (Mar 15, 2009)

2002 PSE XCellerator
430 Grains total
28.5" Easton ST Epic 400
29" Draw
68# Draw
282 FPS


----------



## Touchdown (Jan 24, 2009)

2008 82nd Airborne
61#, 26.5 DL, 315gr. Victory HV
305fps


----------



## BePrepared (Feb 23, 2009)

2009 Bowtech Admiral
71# 29" draw
398 grain arrow
291 fps.


----------



## whitetailfrk (Jun 18, 2008)

06 E-500, 71 lbs, 30" "354 gr. @ 335fps Carbon tech 300 cheeta," "424 gr. @ 311fps Carbon Express . "
06 E-Force, 70 lbs, 30" "354 gr. @ 328fps," "424 gr. @ 304 fps


----------



## Russ Holton (Mar 18, 2005)

*Mathews Monster.*

Monster at 62#, 418 grain arrow, 29" draw = 298 fps. I am very happy with that. My Drenny at the same specs = 266 fps.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

*Darton Pro3500*



Mac of Michigan said:


> 29 inch draw, 302-304gr arrows, @ 60lbs. 333.4 fps. and still climbing!



Changed let off to 65% and added a couple of tweaks. Same draw length and weight. Now shootin' 304 grain old CXL's at 341.5 fps.and Maxima Hunters at 335 grains @ 327.5 fps.


----------



## fantarain (Jun 13, 2008)

I was looking at the first page of the post which is back to 2004, the speed is around 260 fps, right now it grows over 300 mostly. Very interesting improvement during the years. But mine is still in 260 range I guess.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

draw 29 inch weight 60 lbs 266 fps.


----------



## Bowbender13 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Speed*

Before I start I know its not 5 grains per pound and thats becouse I dont have to so no need to tell me because High Country will warranty 3 gpp . I'm shooting a 09 High Country Speed Pro @ 80 pound ,29 1/2 " draw , 230 grain Victory HV 300 ,85 grain Magnus. Its not to bad it only shoots 365 FPS. And I can shoot it as good as the rest of you guys (as long as you guys suck too). It's not nearly as loud as the other speed bows not to name names because I like bows ALL of them and not going to bash your bows just because it may not be as fast or as quiet as mine the deer don't complain when they win a free ride in the back of the truck. I've shot many different types of bows and shot for a bow company and this is by far the smoothest , quietest , and most shock free bow out there IMO . So instead of dogging other bows shoot them and you might like them.


----------



## paradox2311 (Apr 3, 2009)

mathews monster
72#
28.5 dl
363 grn c x
340 fps


----------



## FatboyStew (Nov 8, 2005)

Bowtech Admiral:

70 lbs
28" DL
352 grn Maxima
314 fps


----------



## BOMBER3005 (Apr 23, 2009)

REEZEN 6.5, 28" DRAW, 70#, 405 GRAIN MAXIMA HUNTER 350. 

295fps.


----------



## BOMBER3005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Bowbender13 said:


> Before I start I know its not 5 grains per pound and thats becouse I dont have to so no need to tell me because High Country will warranty 3 gpp . I'm shooting a 09 High Country Speed Pro @ 80 pound ,29 1/2 " draw , 230 grain Victory HV 300 ,85 grain Magnus. Its not to bad it only shoots 365 FPS. And I can shoot it as good as the rest of you guys (as long as you guys suck too). It's not nearly as loud as the other speed bows not to name names because I like bows ALL of them and not going to bash your bows just because it may not be as fast or as quiet as mine the deer don't complain when they win a free ride in the back of the truck. I've shot many different types of bows and shot for a bow company and this is by far the smoothest , quietest , and most shock free bow out there IMO . So instead of dogging other bows shoot them and you might like them.


you say all of the bows you buy shoot bad. well why dont you try a realistic bow, with realistic arrows and realistic speed, and you might see a difference.


----------



## Craiger (Mar 16, 2009)

Monster: 65 lbs, 30" draw, CE Maxima 350s at approx 420 gr = 319 fps. 

FWIW, an online calculator pretty much nailed this based on specs. Its nice when math works.


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

09 GT500 (Cuda cams) 27/64 320 gr arrow 306 fps.
08 Fire 27/61 348 gr arrow 274
08 GTO 26 1/2 62lb 348 gr arrow 281 all day long.


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

09 Dren LD 31" 67lbs 369 grain 315fps


----------



## Bowbender13 (Dec 8, 2008)

BOMBER3005 said:


> you say all of the bows you buy shoot bad. well why dont you try a realistic bow, with realistic arrows and realistic speed, and you might see a difference.


I didn't say all the bows I buy shoot bad, I was making a joke so don't be snide. Ive shot the slow accurate bows even for a company, I can shoot very well THANk YOU. This bow at these speeds shoots just as well as those slow accurate bows.


----------



## mathewsLDshoot (Apr 27, 2008)

mathews monster
28"
62lbs
280 grain arrow 
317fps


----------



## Elite One (Feb 1, 2009)

*Gt500*

*GT500*

29"
70#
355 gr. Lightspeed

*322 fps.*
*80 KE*


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

08 crackerized elite fire
draw length 26.5"
draw weight 60lb
26" carbon tech whitetail 40/65 366 grains
272 fps

the speed is not what matters to me, it is the fact that you cannot hear the bow at all standing 10 yards away while i am shooting. Silence is golden!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunterculp81 (Apr 10, 2009)

reezen 6.5 30'' draw 62lbs 380 grain maxima 301 fps


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

Bow: Monster
Draw Length: 30"
Draw Weight: 74#
Arrow: Easton A/C/C Pro
Arrow Length: 30.5
Arrow Weight: 442gr (with 100gr field tip)
Arrow Speed: 319fps
Kinetic Energy: 100.12

I shot a lighter arrow at about 348fps. The funny thing was the lighter arrow flew super fast but was easy to pull out of the target. The Easton A/C/C pro setup went through the target and stuck in the wood behind it. We had to unscrew the tip from the arrow.


----------



## Bowbender13 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## rmomn (Feb 13, 2007)

*Alien X*

27.5 draw
57#
285gr gold tip
297 fps


----------



## paspeedfreak (Jan 17, 2009)

High Country "09 Speed Pro
Carbon Express Maxima 250, 350 grains
29" Draw, 64lbs.
319fps.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Bowtech 82nd
26.5" draw, 54lbs
298grain Carbon Express CX 200's
300fps:darkbeer:


----------



## penner (Feb 7, 2009)

*x*

alien x 62lbs 28.5 draw 342grn gold tip 310 crackerized


----------



## Toad305 (May 12, 2006)

MONSTER 
73# 29.5d.l. ACC 3-71 Hunting 28.5 lentgh 442grs.----322fps


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

09 Hyperlight 
70#
27 1/2 (just changed today)
410 grn arrow 
272 fps


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

Hoyt Alphamax 
# 3 cam 
69 lbs.
29 dl
354 grain goldtip pro 5575
309 fps.


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*08 Dream Season*

Just got my 08 Dream Season back from Breathn. When he got it it was shooting at 269 now at 283 @59 lbs.

Went from whisker biscuit to a Quad, a tubed peep to a tubeless and from stock strings to Breathn's strings. Same arrows. PSE X weaves hunter 200's 29 7/8th inch.


----------



## venom shooter (Oct 2, 2006)

09 Iron Mace
60# 30" draw
string loaded peep and loop
300gr=329fps
350gr=311


----------



## agoneyl (Feb 1, 2006)

*341*

Monster 29", 68lbs, 340gr, 341fps:shade:


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Vectrix XL

65% let off

55#

30.5" draw

627.1 grain arrow 

220 fps

:darkbeer:


----------



## hoytaddict (May 25, 2006)

Hoyt ViperTec
29"-6.5 Sprial Cam
72#'s
425 gr. Axis FMJ
@ 302 FPS!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*New Breed Genetix @ 321fps*

New Breed Genetix
28" Draw
67lb
342grain arrow
321 fps
Ready to hunt


----------



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

*Seriously*



wis_archer said:


> Vectrix XL
> 
> 65% let off
> 
> ...


Thats not an arrow. Its a tree trunk.


----------



## Timberman (Jan 10, 2009)

Bowtech Tribute
66 lbs
27 1/2 draw 
carbon express 350
100 grain field pt.
269 fps 
I thought it would have been faster ? When you hear talk of bows hitting 300+fps. All comes down to comfort i feel.


----------



## Field_Flight (May 9, 2009)

*...*

My ancient BEAR BRUIN: 200fps flat.

Hoyt Katera: 255FPS.

Both set at 50 pounds.

The speed thing is nice - even a novelty. In truth? I dont need a dime over 200fps. The cutting accuracy over the old Bruin is the advantage here. The extra punch is extra gravy. I could do without it though.

Pete


----------



## badluckmike (Jan 19, 2008)

DXT-28"-56#- 350gr maxima = 266fps.(my AM32 was the same)
SBXT- =255fps.


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

*Am32*

Hoyt Alpha Max 32 
#2 Cam
27 DL
69 Lbs
427 grains in Full Metal Jackets
270 fps
**wow, I was suprised**


----------



## Dman23 (Jul 2, 2005)

08 Iron Mace
28.5" 
60 lbs
300 gr lightspeeds
303 fps


----------



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

09 X-force GX
28.5"
69#
431 gr. Easton ST
307 fps.
90.2# K.E.


----------



## hoyt_fan (Mar 16, 2009)

*Am 32*

Hoyt AlphaMax 32
#2 Cams
28" DL
70 Lbs
410 grain ST Epics
287 fps


----------



## LiveforArchery (Apr 30, 2009)

04 Hoyt Ultramag 388gr, 70# ,29.5" 296fps
350gr, 70#, 29.5 306fps


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Rytera Alien X
60.5LBS
27DL
305GR
308FPS


----------



## TTripin (Oct 17, 2007)

Bowtech Guardian 
314 grain arrow 
60 lbs 
26.5 " draw 
277/278 fps 


Ross CR331 
66# 
26.5" 
335gr carbon express maxima 250...261fps 
380gr carbon express predator...246fps


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Elite gt500
51#dw
28" dl
338 gr arrow
276 fps


----------



## okiearcher (Jul 7, 2003)

Mathews S2 #60 29" draw
318 grain CX 200=284 fps

Mathews Monster #56 29" draw
318 grain CX 200=320 fps

Mathews Monster #62(max) 29" draw
318 grain CX 200=331 fps

All speeds are 5-10 shot averages rounded to nearest fps over a PACT PC2, 2 feet from arrow to sky screen.

Just a little plug for the monster, at 50# I can shoot the same arrow over 300 fps. I think that is AWESOME! The Monster at #50 is like pulling a kids bow!


----------



## Lance3.1R (Apr 6, 2005)

*Ross Carnivore*

367 Grain GT pro Hunter shafts
70 #
29"
308 fps


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

DXT 70# 410 gr. arrow 28" draw-272 to 275 Martin Cheetah 70# 410 gr. arrow 28" draw-256 to 258.


----------



## Paul Walentowsk (Aug 21, 2006)

All black Reezen 7.0 set @62# 28.5" draw, gold tip5575 pro hunters cut 28" long W/100 grain tips shooting still a smokin fast 285fps thru chrono at shop.


----------



## El Boone (May 25, 2009)

Switchback
73 lbs
29.5 inch draw 
425 gr. arrow
right around 275 fps.


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

My performance specs are all in my signature.


----------



## hunterculp81 (Apr 10, 2009)

mathews reezen 6.5
30in. draw
72lbs
396.2 gr. maxima 350 hunter
315 fps
after tuned


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Speed*

2002 Mathews Legacy; 29.5 drawlength 70# 384grn. arrow = 295fps.


----------



## yellowriver (Jan 27, 2008)

*bow speed*

Darton 3500 pro mach 1
29 inch draw with loop
58lbs 
388 grain arrow 
290 fps

Mathews drenalin 
30 draw no loop
60lbs
388 grain arrow
274fps


----------



## sharptooter (May 3, 2009)

Monster
70#
29dl
389gr goldtip
330fps

PSE G-Force
65#
29.5dl
Easton st. Epic 400 arrow
281fps


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

09 X-Force GX Dream Season
66lb
29" draw
400 gr X-Weave 300 Pro
295fps


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

28" Monster at 54lbs. 344 gr arrow shooting 300 fps.


----------



## PondCreekArcher (Nov 17, 2008)

Hoyt AlphaMax 32
28.5 DL @ 69lbs
391gr Gold Tip Pro Hunters = 288fps


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

*bow speed*



DannyB said:


> 28" Monster at 54lbs. 344 gr arrow shooting 300 fps.


mathews monster shoots a 400 gr arrow 28in draw 59lbs at at 292 fps


----------



## TC Obsessed (Apr 15, 2009)

2000 PSE Carrera OW
30.5" draw, 68lbs, 365gr Gold Tip PH = 303fps. Same bow, 430gr Easton X7 = 277fps.

2009 Monster
30" draw, 68lbs, 365gr GTPH = 334fps. I have not tried the X7s, as 2213 is way underspined for the Monster. Well, it is underspined for the Carrera as well, but I just didn't notice for the last ....uh....9 years.


----------



## Shoalwater (Aug 24, 2007)

2009 Rytera Alien-X
59lbs
26" draw
352gr arrow

280FPS


----------



## DMS1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Reezen 7.0 - 61lbs

V Force HV V3 400s 302gr

27.5 DL

302 fps


----------



## rce777777 (May 26, 2009)

Hoyt Katera Easton epic 340s. 418 grain 70# 29"dl. 290 fps


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

27 in draw-340 gr arrow- 60 #-------298 fps. Mathews Monster.....Snap!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Here are the stats on mine 

Mathews Reezen 7.0 62lbs with a 29dl

1. GT 5575 347gr @ 297
2. E. Fatboys 400 334gr @ 300


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

*bow speed*



wilkersonhunter said:


> mathews monster shoots a 400 gr arrow 28in draw 59lbs at at 292 fps


my 82nd airborne also shots a 357gr arrow 28indraw at 63 lbs at 307fps


----------



## deerslayer85 (Feb 11, 2006)

Bowtech 101st: 60lbs, Easton FatBoy 400, 358 gr.= 285 fps.
" " Captain: 63lbs, CX Maxima 350, 402 gr.= 280 fps.


----------



## dmcrash (Nov 20, 2008)

x force dreamseason
70# 28dl
350 grain cx maxima 250
320fps
x force 6in
60# 28 dl
same arrow as above 
309 fps


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

08 switchback xt 
60 lbs 28 inch draw 
easton fmj 500 not sure on the total weight of the arrow but i am getting 277 fps 
and my hoyt is not yet in but can weight to see what that is shooting :darkbeer:


----------



## booboobrady (Jun 21, 2009)

Monster
Beaman 500 /350
65 pounds 28 draw

335 fps and getting better every day


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

*08 Elite GTO ninja*

28.5 dl
74#
412 gr. victory arrows
303 fps.


----------



## dfrey (May 31, 2006)

AM35 @66 lbs. 27 1/2" dL
CX Maxima 3d select 350's
378 gr= 284 fps


----------



## Billy V (Oct 4, 2007)

'05 Switchback

28.5" Draw
65#
370 Grain Arrow
Whisker Biscuit
273 fps


----------



## electric sheep (Mar 23, 2009)

Merlin XV 30inch DL 64lb with 389gr Lightspeed 340's Montecs and Buzzcuts 290 fps. Quiet at this weight and speed.


----------



## mudtoy (Jan 1, 2009)

reflex rampage
65#
29in draw
eston epic 300
310 fps


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

*high country speed pro*



LHpuncher said:


> well 338 is not that fast considering the light arrow you are shooting.....the fact is that HCA are not as fast as everybody thinks they are...they are just shooting a really light arrow.....but what ever works.......


i think if you would look closley at the advertised speed on the speed pro bow from high country it will say (4OOFPS) WITH SPEED PRO MAX ARROWS is that fast enough? by the way from the looks of youre avatar you shoot a (wanna be high country) elite


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

08 General

27" DL
64#
360grain arrow

250FPS..

Parker spitfire
28" DL
60#
360grain
234 FPS


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

MONSTER 30" @ 70#

374 gr Goldtip 55/75 Pro hunters = 340

BlackMax 2

same arrows 30" @ 68# = 318


----------



## Mooseman21 (Sep 7, 2008)

In sig.


----------



## tenzoxt (Aug 21, 2006)

Sentinal
62lbs.
26dl
400 grain arrow
252


----------



## Brian F (Jan 8, 2007)

Hoyt Katera 28/70 VX22's 310 grains 325fps "Shake N Bake!"


----------



## PseFreak (Jul 11, 2009)

PSE X FORCE TS
59.2 LBS
320 grain arrow
28" draw

318fps for now I still have some tweaking to do.


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*reply*

Mathews Monster
29" draw 346 grain arrow
64# getting 330 fps


----------



## amster51 (Oct 19, 2005)

*PSE X-Force 7 67#*

280grn GT 5575==300 FPS
393grn PSE x-weavw==294 FPS
Axis 340's==285FPS


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

*speed*

08 high country speed force
27 inch draw- 68 lbs
341 grain arrow
322 FPS
approx 75 ft lbs


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

80lb Monster
.300 Victory HV
373.8 fps

With a 28.5" draw


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

318 fps..APA MX1


----------



## Albtraum (Jul 10, 2009)

It's pretty interesting reading posts on the first page, from 2004, most of the people barely in the 260fps range with ~300 grain arrows. Then now, only 5 years later, people getting 290-330fps speeds with much heavier, 350-450 grain arrows, all while pulling less #.


----------



## hoyt_fan (Mar 16, 2009)

marku said:


> 80lb Monster
> .300 Victory HV
> 373.8 fps
> 
> With a 28.5" draw


Just out of pure curiosity, what are you hunting that you need a 80lbs Monster for? :mg:


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

and if i went down to under 4 grains i could shoot 370 FPS too


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

4.1 grains exact

30X Its my choice do what you want to do. Dont hate on me because by bow shoots that fast.

I just hunt whitetail in Illinois. I normally shoot my 70lb bows maxed out. So I thought Id do something different and get a 80 just in case if I wanted to go a little higher. When I first got it I had them crank it down and I was like "SOB" that thing pulls hard. Well after a month of pulling 75lbs back I worked up to 80 and now im pulling it back just fine.


----------



## hoyt_fan (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not hating. I was just asking why you would choose to pull 80lbs on a bow that is already so powerful. It's a little over the top, don't you think.


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry Hoyt wasnt talking to you.

Over the top yeah but fun at the same time.:teeth:


----------



## hoyt_fan (Mar 16, 2009)

ok, still not sure on the weight but I agree that speed would be fun.:teeth:


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

marku said:


> 4.1 grains exact
> 
> 30X Its my choice do what you want to do. Dont hate on me because by bow shoots that fast.
> 
> I just hunt whitetail in Illinois. I normally shoot my 70lb bows maxed out. So I thought Id do something different and get a 80 just in case if I wanted to go a little higher. When I first got it I had them crank it down and I was like "SOB" that thing pulls hard. Well after a month of pulling 75lbs back I worked up to 80 and now im pulling it back just fine.


My first Mach 4 was a 30/80, but I was young!


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

Albtraum said:


> It's pretty interesting reading posts on the first page, from 2004, most of the people barely in the 260fps range with ~300 grain arrows. Then now, only 5 years later, people getting 290-330fps speeds with much heavier, 350-450 grain arrows, all while pulling less #.


Call that progress and it wont be long we will be at 400FPS!:shade:


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

Not "hating" friend but doesn’t that void your warranty? 
yes I know what that kind of speed is like, 4.2 grains @ 371 Fps, its fun but I really don’t see too much of a difference between 322 and 371 to be honest. Pin gap doesn’t shrink, you really can’t shoot farther or more accurately and you don’t increase your kinetics


----------



## longnoodle (May 26, 2009)

New string bumped me up17ft up to 309 now


----------



## the_fish (May 25, 2009)

'08 Guardian
70# Pull
29in Draw
310 Grain, Easten Arrows 
320 FPS


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Bowtech Admiral

357gr Maxima Select
62bs
29.5" draw
289fps


----------



## FedSmith (Jul 27, 2009)

*FPS? Whom do you ask?*

Grove Reeder #65 recurve (walnut and glass)
32-inch draw
300+ grain cedar arrows, turkey fletching
FPS? Faster that running tree squirrels. (no kidding)

*How does everyone know how fast their arrows go!?!?!?*

Indoor ranges with chronos?


----------



## one3 (May 22, 2009)

AlphaMax 32
400 Grain GT 5575
27.5" Draw
69.8 Lbs of Draw Weight
296 fps

I guess this is good. I have a friend that has a chrono at his shop and we checked the speed one day.


----------



## steez1 (Feb 11, 2009)

in sig


----------



## mosher44 (Jul 5, 2009)

08 fire cat with 09 hybrid cat cams
draw length is 30.5
at 61 pounds
gold tip expedition 335s
and im getting 285 fps


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

"Old" Mathews Ultra Max

56lbs draw weight, 30" draw length

CX300, 3D Selects, 27", 340 grains

292 fps


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

dxt 29dl 70# 
gold tip pro hunter 410 gr.
290fps


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

*Rigs*

Drenalin
70#
28" draw
352 gr = 289 fps
374 gr = 282 fps

Captain
70#
28" draw
352 gr = 298
374 gr = 290


----------



## Ranger Jay (Sep 6, 2007)

FRED BEAR ELEMENT
CARBON MAX 2 350
100 GRAIN MUZZYS
LUMINOCKS
BLAZERS
29 INCH DRAW
70 LBS
290 FPS

Be still and know that I am God! 
Psalm 46:10


----------



## camohunter87 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hoyts n' Mulies said:


> Hoyt X-Tec
> #70
> 29"
> 400gr. goldtip 5575
> ...


Highcountrys warrenty goes down to 3grns per lb


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

It's in my sig... \/


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

In my sig too!


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

PSE X6 68# 350gr. 340fps:mg:

Omen 70#:mg::mg::mgI really dont know yet but its gonna be:mg

Derek


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

i shoot an AR-31 29' draw with a 415 grain arrow at 70lbs shooting 282 fps...only need one pin out to 30 yds....i believe thats plenty fast for my hunting setup..oh and my K.E. is 74 lbs


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

Hoyt Ultra Elite, SpiralX cams, 52lbs
26.5" d/l, 330gr X10
268fps


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

See my sig below for details. Thanks Adam at www.probowtune.com.


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

08' Marquis w/ VT strings and LD 30" 60#
300gr @ 331 FPS IBO 
320gr @ 325 FPS


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

Diamond Rock maxed at 61#
30" DL
383 gr arrow
275 fps

...and now I'm lookin' for a speedster.

Gary


----------



## mschviuz (Jan 18, 2006)

reezen 6.5
29.5 dl 65lbs
400 grn arrow
293 fps


----------



## Jake1981 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok I guess I will bite.
My 80lb Bowtech Guardian
with 960gr safari arrow is right at 200-203 FPS "not fast but it shoots clean through my 3D target once out of every 5 arrows."
with a 450gr it is right at 290FPS


----------



## zazuk0 (Aug 14, 2009)

*x force*

2009 x force gx 29in draw 70lbs 346 fps 91.4 ke with a 340 grain radial weave arrow fastest i have ever shot


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

07 X-Force HF @ 30" 71# with a 376 grain arrow it shoots 342.


----------



## tats51 (Oct 7, 2008)

08 High Country Speed Force
66# 28dl
Eston Axis 400.....322fps


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

These speed's are calculated from data on the factory test sheet using www.Backcountrybowhunting.com. All data will be tested once my arrows arrive. This does appear to be very accurate though.

09 High Country Archery Speed Pro / 29"dl @80lb.
368 grain GoldTip XT @75lb = 330fps / 89ke
395 grain GoldTip XT @75lb = 322fps / 91ke
395 grain GoldTip XT @80lb = 332fps / 97ke
415 grain GoldTip XT @83lb = 333fps / 102ke (maxed out)

I arrived at these weights by calculating FOC using FOB's (which only weigh 24 grains). They limit how much weight can be added to the front so I'll be using weight tubes inserted in the arrows to compensate, at least with my speed pro max's at 6.2 gpi. They're too light to shoot right now unless I want to use a 300-325 grain arrow...........not.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*frankenbow speed*

tribute with hoyt z-3 cams 66 pounds 30" draw 380 grain arrow 303 fps


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

longnoodle said:


> New string bumped me up17ft up to 309 now


What string added 17 fps to your setup?




Elite GTO
380 grain Gold Tip XT arrow
At 58 lbs= 262 fps
At 62 lbs= 273 fps


----------



## Beazer (Feb 1, 2007)

I read about 5 pages and just skipped to the end. I've heard of who's got the biggest...but I don't think I want to brag about being the fastest. 

Parker Wildfire XP
It shoots some arrows
They go fast enough to kill a deer

When they stop going fast enough to kill a deer, I think about fixing or replacing it. Until then, I'll accept being slower than everyone else as long as the arrow hits where I point the bow.


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

Beazer said:


> I read about 5 pages and just skipped to the end. I've heard of who's got the biggest...but I don't think I want to brag about being the fastest.
> 
> Parker Wildfire XP
> It shoots some arrows
> ...


I've taken about 30 deer with my little Mathews Fx shooting about 280 or so. Love it to death. Just decided after 12 years of shooting the same bow to step it up a notch and have some fun doing it. If it's too noisy then I'll just make em heavier till I'm happy with it. As long as it's accurate speed, then more speed is always better IMHO.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I went from a Bowtech 82nd airborn shooting 320FPS @ 55lbs to a Hoyt Pro-Elite shooting 59lbs at 281FPS... OOOOOOO... Do I suck at yardage!


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

08 BT 82nd
28 in draw
60 pd dw
306grn goldtip
316fps


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

"09 Martin FireCat
60# dw
29" dl
*50.5gn.* on string (including speed nocks)
396 gn. arrow
280 fps.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Mathews Legacy 71# 29.5 draw 384grn. arrow = 288fps.


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

Mine shoots at the speed of light.:tongue:


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

PSE OMEN
405grain, 28"DL/70# = 320FPS! :thumbs_up


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Hoyt Katera XL, 30" draw, 57lbs.
GT Hunter xt
Arrow wt. 390
speed 264 fps


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hoyt turbohawk-28" Dl, 60#, 372 grain arrow.............271 fps.


----------



## hail (Jul 30, 2009)

07 Tribby, 
65#
29"
365 grain
290fps


----------



## raylloyd01 (Jan 26, 2007)

2007 X-Force hf / 29" / 74#
B2 bowstrings / G5 peep & loop
370gr RX Weaves
338-340fps


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*speed*

ive got:
Bowtech captain 60 lbs @ 28.5" - with a victory vx 22 hv 
295 fps the most acurate bow ive ever shot ( for me anyway )
my dads got:
mathews monster 64 lbs @ 29" - with gold tip ultralight 22 
330 fps.


----------



## stites08 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Speed*

Switchback XT 
30" Draw length
68lbs Draw weight
426.4 gr. arrow @ 275fps


----------



## destroyer74 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got a katera XL 30" dl 70lb dw 459 grain arrow=285fps.

I think the chrono i shot through might be a little off or somthing. I know Hoyt builds solid stuff and there bows are one of the very few out there actually capable of hiting the advertised speeds but 285 seems pretty smoking with the heavy arrows im using. Im not gona complain bout it though!


----------



## lineman2002 (Mar 17, 2008)

*high country bows*

Ive heard high countrys warrantry is covered too 3.5gpp instead of 5.0gpp


----------



## Topgobbler77 (Jun 16, 2008)

*hoyt turbotec*

im shooting a 2005 hoyt turbotecwith spiral cams set at 65 pounds and 30.5" and 390gr. GT XT arrow at 305fps.


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

lineman2002 said:


> Ive heard high countrys warrantry is covered too 3.5gpp instead of 5.0gpp


I've been told 3 gpp but I haven't seen any documentation to back it up. Still, I think I'll stay around 4.5-5gpp just for safety sake.


----------



## sirRUTSalot (Jul 10, 2008)

2009 PSE OMEN
29" @ 70# (on the dot)
355 CF Radial PRO

352 fps :mg:

97.69 KE :thumbs_up

Deer Slayer only


----------



## iowa.bowhunter (Jul 12, 2007)

*Speed & Power*

McPherson Monster :nixon: 68# 28" DL, Easton A/C/C Pro's 415 grains @ 315 FPS - 89 KE.


----------



## fridge24 (Nov 19, 2008)

09 Martin Firecat Pro-X
67#
29" draw
28" arrows
400grain arrows

272fps


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

rytera alien x

dl- 26.75
dw- 59#
arrow- victory v forve v1 346 gr

283 fps ( fast enough for my little arms)


hunting arrow is around 360 i beleive so i should be in the 270's with that:teeth:


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

my monster xlr8 at 80lbs 30 inch draw with a 436 grain arrow and a hunting set up chronoed at 355 and with a cx maxima 350 at 414 grains was 360. i shoot one of those high country arrows throw it i dont know how many grains it was it shot 405 fps


----------



## Cira (Aug 9, 2009)

Reezen 6.5 72# 30" draw
Carbon Express 350 29" 399 grains
311 fps


----------



## Buckeye Bowsmith (Jan 25, 2006)

2006 Bowtech Allegiance ( Problem Free)

61.5# 
29.5" Draw 

Maxima Hunter 250

300 fps


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Bowtech Pro40 28" 62# 312 gr arrow......excruciatingly, painfully slow
Quest XPB 28" 70# 400 gr arrow.......300 fps


----------



## mule659 (Aug 25, 2008)

2009 Bowtech 82nd Airborne
27" draw
62 lbs
361 grains arrrows
291 fps

May up to 70 lbs and shoot about a 400 grain arrow by October...should be about the same speed but will hit real nice and hard.


----------



## bbishoff06 (Jan 9, 2008)

2009 martin firecat 
27.5" dl 
60#
victory vf1 @ 288gr. 
287 fps.


----------



## Cascabel1 (Aug 16, 2009)

*My Baby*

Diamond Marquis 69.9:thumb:#
Draw 28.8"
75% let off
Axis 340 28" (4" vanes & 100 grain field points)
Finished weight 432 grains

272 fps (and she is "quiet")


----------



## ShagNasty (Aug 21, 2009)

High Country Safari
73#
30" draw
29.5" CX Rebel Lite
total arrow 368gr
271 fps


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

xlr8 67# @ 29"
easton axis 400 393gn 
magnus 100gn 2 blade
322 off the string no loop


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

xforce x6 07 74lbs 29" 351gr arrow 344fps .thats my hunting setup.monster6 28.75" 74lbs 351gr arrow 339fps.guardian 29" 71lbs 351gr arrow 302fps.AR veloscity 29" 75lbs 351gr arrow 323fps.xforce x6 30" 74lbs 237gr bare shalf arrow 414fps.


----------



## talonone (Jun 26, 2009)

Alien-X
PSE carbon pro 300
29"
70#
405gr
305 fps


----------



## Rev. Juan (Feb 22, 2006)

428gr V1
314fps


----------



## No Fire (Mar 27, 2008)

X Force 08 XL
33 in. draw / 72lb
400 Radial X Weaves
410gr. 332fps


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

an update after a few tweaks and using lighter arrow


335FPS..


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

*!*

Hoyt Ultra Elite
27.5" C2
58lbs
288fps
318g CE 250

Hoyt Cybertec
27.5
71lbs
303fps
318g CE 250


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

pse x-force dream season ('08)
419 grn. beaman mfx
28.5 in. draw
60#
274fps

just fixed the dl because it was too long and raised poundage too, haven't gotten to chrono it yet, will post updated speeds soon


----------



## mpmckeon (Nov 3, 2009)

*Dinosaur...*

Hoyt Eclipse
50#
29.5"
476 gr
177 fps

But I have a Martin Sabre due on my front porch any day now...


----------



## kynadog (Nov 3, 2004)

Hoyt Ultratec 2000 limbs
Draw 29"
Easton ST Axis 425 grains (arrow 325 gr./head 100 gr.) 
263 fps.


----------



## Auger (Oct 3, 2009)

Golden Eagle 

approx 50 lbs

30" draw

205 FPS

approx 400 gr arrow


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

pse x force dream season hf
370 grain arrow
320ps


----------



## tomd922 (Nov 3, 2009)

Mathews Monster XLR8
28.5" draw
70#
Easton FMJ 460 grains
316 FPS
102.2# of KE!


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

Hoyt 03 Cybertec
70#
29"
Gold Tip 22 series
368 grains
When tuned 308fps:shade:


----------



## JB242 (Nov 2, 2009)

*'04 TomKat*

Have not put my new 82nd up to the chrono, but just sold my old TomKat w/:
385gr
70lbs.
29" Draw
254fps thru whiskers


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

05 Hoyt Vtec
26", 71lbs
400gr Beman Black Max
264fps


----------



## Rivy2112 (Oct 22, 2009)

08 Diamond Marquis
29" , 70#, 400 grain
297 fps.

When I used a chronograph I got 297 fps. This link is a calculator to find out what you are ACTUALLY shooting. I punched in my information after the chrono test and the calculator confirms 297 fps.

http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/tools.php


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Switchback @ 65lbs
30" draw
355gr lightspeeds 
303fps


----------



## bigbassbuck (Aug 5, 2005)

'09 Z-34
31.5" @79lbs.
385gr.=359fps. Crackerized


----------



## alphaburner2010 (Dec 1, 2009)

2010 Hoyt Alphaburner 29" draw, 72#s, 392 grn. Maxima , BowTurbo . 319Fps.


----------



## bfwhite (Sep 29, 2009)

see my sig....


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hoyt Trykon XL
29"
68lbs
391 grain arrow
273 fps
... Hoyt Maxxis 31 w/ 65lb. limbs on order.


----------



## Timbo hunt (Jul 15, 2007)

PSE Vendetta XS
29"
70lbs
416 gr arrow
296fps!


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Commander 66 Pounds. 28 inch draw length. 387 grain arrow 269.


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

2008 Ross Cardiac Single Cam
72#
28in DL
307fps
360gr Carbon Tech Panthers


----------



## Mathews1084 (Dec 11, 2009)

Mathews XLR8

29" draw
76lbs
400 grain arrow
331 fps

Does this seem too slow??? Maybe the Chrono is bad??


----------



## NICKTENN (Oct 13, 2009)

PSE Chaos ONE

28"
51lbs
peep, loop, whisker bisquit.
375 grain arrow

236 FPS


----------



## Ghost1313 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hoyt PowerHawk

29.5" DL 
set at 66# 
265.5 FPS 
total arrow weight of 426 gr.

M4 cAMS .5


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

martin chettah 
24inch draw 
45lbs 
225gain arrow
276 fps


----------



## bowlife690 (Nov 1, 2009)

PSE Vendetta XL

70 Lb
32.5 "
392 gr arrow / 300 Radial X Weaves
57 gr on the string (peep, two leaches, loop)

321 FPS


----------



## Meathntr (Sep 30, 2009)

Omen, 29"dl, 62lb. dw, 352gr goldtip, 333fps.


----------



## Death Ray (Dec 5, 2009)

09 Bear Game Over
Arrow--370 gr
DL--31"
DW--70 LBS
String--55 gr
70 ft lbs of KE
290 FPS


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

alphaburner 29 .750 draw 303 grain arrow 348 feet per sec.


----------



## Archer of Brant (Mar 19, 2007)

*Hunting equip.*

05 apa black mamba
385grs
62#
27"drl
278ftps


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

Reflex Ridgeline 32
ATA: 32"
LB: 62#
Draw: 27.5"
Arrow: 340's

Speed: 254 fps


----------



## MT Olie (Nov 7, 2009)

BOWTECH - CAPTAIN
70# D.W.
27.5 D.L. w/ short loop
28" EASTON 340 A/C/C Pro's 430gr w/ 100gr tip
280fps
SOLID 74# of K.E.


----------



## txsbowhunter (Nov 9, 2009)

schmel_me said:


> High country Max extreme
> 
> 74lbs
> 29in draw
> ...


thats pretty fast for a 29 draw lenght ....but isnt 258 gr a bit ot light ???
is this bow single cam ????


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

read the sig


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Sig ...

Fast enough for me and my rangefinder ...


----------



## NICKTENN (Oct 13, 2009)

UPDATE!

After leaque tonight, i tested my bow again (PSE Chaos One), as last week I didn't have my limbs bottomed out and my mod had a screw loose.

New numbers

380 grain arrow
51.8 lb 
28" draw 
biscuit, loop, peep

249fps, 251fps, 250fps 

52.7 KE


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*ok*

Martin Cougar Magnum
Wheels
74#
28" draw
2219 xx75 shafts w/125
208fps
:teeth:


----------



## nihunter (Feb 5, 2009)

*alpine*

'08 Alpine Silverado Sabre
29" draw
68#
422 grain beemans

285 fps

Love this bow!


----------



## mtjk (Dec 11, 2009)

Another Alpine Silverado Sabre
60 lbs
29 dl
370 gr carbon express
295 fps


----------



## widebear II (Oct 5, 2009)

*Speed*

Admiral 65#,30"
412 gr.
CX Max Hunter
271fps


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

09' katera XL,Z3 cams @ 29".71 pound draw.GOLD TIP arrows @ 378 grn.314 fps


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hoyt AM35
Easton 374 grain arrows
75 grain broadhead. Can not remember the name of them. I think Sonic
70 pounds
296fps


----------



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

*30" Dren @ 65lbs*

Mt Dren at 65 and 30" shoots 277 with 100 gr Rage 2 blade.
@ 70 lbs it shoots 290fps

Thanks, David B


----------



## Hoythntr96 (Oct 6, 2009)

*speed*

My hoyt turbohawk is set up at 28in and about 55lbs. shooting a 350gr arrow at right around 265-270fps. im only in my early teens so my draw has been increasing like crazy. i could easily be a 29 and i have shot at 62lbs for a while (just keep it low so i can draw on a booner when im shakey and cold


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

2009 PSE X-Force DS

28.5" DL

360gr arrow

304fps thru a WB

61#


----------



## moosedrooln (Aug 15, 2005)

1 2 and.......6-15 min. later you wake up!


----------



## mloy2 (Aug 30, 2009)

hoyt turbohawk
70# 
375 grain arrow
28 1/2 DL
297 fps


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

Mathews1084 said:


> Mathews XLR8
> 
> 29" draw
> 76lbs
> ...


http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/tools.php

seems about right.. probably a few FPS slower than expected though..


----------



## presmyk (Nov 17, 2009)

bowtech airraid 68# 363grain arrow at 306 fps 29 dl


----------



## Garth (Nov 23, 2009)

not much


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

*2007 Hoyt 38Ultra*

314 fps w/350 grain arrow 73.xx lbs 29”, w/Hoyt string, silencers, d-loop, fletcher ¼” peep. factory spec BH/ATA.


----------



## Archer of Brant (Mar 19, 2007)

*Speed*

It's in the signature.I'm working on it.


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

It's in the signature... and in search of this thread and other Admiral owners appears to be an average.


----------



## NEMOshooter (Nov 24, 2005)

the speed is located in my sig. Can you guess which one is my huntin rig?


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

*Hoyt Alphamax 35*

328 fps---w/350 grain arrow 74-75 lbs (70# limbs) 29” DL, w/Hoyt string, silencer, d-loop, fletcher ¼” peep. factory spec BH/ATA.
294 fps---w/443 grain arrow.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

*Setup*

Mathews Drenalin
350 Grain carbon arrow
100 Grain Meat Seeker broadheads
70 lb
28" draw
Shooting 292 fps


----------



## nigonjac (Feb 22, 2009)

2008 Martin Firecat
CAT Cams
28" DL
67lbs.
385 gr. arrow
303 fps.


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

_Customized 1996 Hoyt Smoke_
38"ax, 5 1/2 brace
71lbs
IBO
358 grain ACC339
28"draw
322fps
Hunting
391 grain Easton Lightspeed 340
using 90 grain MUZZY 4 BLADE
309 fps

BD


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*See my signature for details*

This is my hunting setup. My 366 grain Gold Tips fly a bit faster.


----------



## raysquatch (Dec 6, 2009)

2008 Bear Lights Out, 60#, 31 inch draw, Carbon Fury arrows (10.6 grains per inch) ready to shoot arrow weight: 504 grains. Speed: 228 fps. Not very fast or flat but the bow is very quiet and I get lots of penetration. Shot three whitetails this year with this set-up..


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

*Hoyt Alphamax 35*



NRA republican said:


> 328 fps---w/350 grain arrow 74-75 lbs (70# limbs) 29” DL, w/Hoyt string, silencer, d-loop, fletcher ¼” peep. factory spec BH/ATA.
> 294 fps---w/443 grain arrow.


333 fps---w/350 grain arrow, G5 peep, speed nocks (AM35,29",74-75#)


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

Hoyt Maxxis 35
29" draw
71lbs 
Easton Axis N-fused 404 grains
291 fps
g5 montec 100 grain broadhead
All i shoot is my hunting set-up which seams alright for the 3-d coarse.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Winchester archery*

Model 70
6 7/8" brace
32 3/4" axle to axle
71#s
355 grain arrow
27" draw
324 FPS IBO.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Elite GT-500

405 Grain arrow @ 305-308 FPS 

70.5#'s and 29.5" DL Tuned to the third dot.


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

Bowtech 82nd AirBourne
29" DL
73lbs
376 grain arrow @ 337fps
411 grain arrow @ 324fps


----------



## T-Rage (Aug 24, 2009)

strothers infinity
29dl
54dw
375 arrow
271 fps


----------



## Buckdowner340 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bowtech Tomcat 28in 63# draw 340 gr 286 fps


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews Z7 61# 25"
Easton Axis 400 with 100 grain tip weighing 365 grains
getting around 255fps with 53.7 ft. lbs. of KE

Now, at the end of the year I am needing to change my draw length since I really actually need a 26.5" but they said I'd be fine for now and then I will change my arrows and here's what I will have.
Mathews Z7 63# 26.5"
Easton Axis FMJ 400 with 100 grain tip weighing in at 396-400 grains cut to 25.75"
would get around 265 fps according to the arrow speed calculator and 62.8 ft. lbs. of KE.


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

maxxis 31 / 30 in dl ,347grains, 62lbs, vptrail strings,w/kisser 294fps


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

Z7
28 inch draw
64 lbs
355 grain CE Maxima
305 fps


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

alphaburner 57# 285gr lightspeeds 307fps turned down for hunting and sweet :wink:


----------



## brianb231 (Mar 30, 2009)

08 General
65# 29in Draw
385Gr arrow
290FPS

:wink:


----------



## Jabooti (Jun 21, 2010)

Alpine Jim Shockey Series Yukon 
75#
408 gr Carbon Impact
29" draw 
292 FPS


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Accomplice 
27" d/l
68#
358 grn arrow
305 fps


----------

